# SureFire EB2 Backup - Review, photos, beamshots and discussion



## 880arm (Jul 29, 2013)

*Updated 8/21/2013 to include EB2T-TN*

Thanks to spyrish's earlier thread I was able to order and receive one of the new EB2 Backups last week. Now that I have had a few days to play around with it, I have completed my initial review of this new light. The full review can be found on FlashlightGuide.com.

I can't say that there were a lot of surprises from the performance of the EB2 Backup. I already had a good idea of what to expect based upon my review of the E2DL Ultra and the EB2 did not disappoint. From the standpoint of light output, beam profile, and performance they are essentially the same with the major differences being in the body designs.







Like the Ultra, the EB2 is definitely a powerful yet small light. The beam provides a wide hot spot with a ton of spill around it. The TIR rings of the past are virtually gone and are only noticeable if you plan to use the light to light up your ceiling or a nearby wall. The spill is fairly smooth and even without the dark spots (rings) found in some earlier lights. While it seems like the 500 lumen rating is the big selling point of this light, I continue to be impressed by the improvements with these latest optics. They aren't perfect and they aren't for everyone but they produce a very nice and effective beam.

As far as tint is concerned I would describe it as slightly cool but not terribly so. In general it is much warmer than many past lights and for the most part allows for fairly good color rendition. As with other recent lights from SureFire there is a slight tint of color, particularly around the corona of the hotspot. If you look hard enough you will see some green in it but it's not an issue to me.

The beamshot below was taken at a distance of 45 yards from the wooden swing. The garage on the left is white while the screened porch on the right is a very light blue color. The faint reddish tint seen on the garage door is the reflected glow from a street light that I tried (unsuccessfully) to block with my truck.

You can see from the photos that the EB2 has a slightly broader spill beam due to the E2DL Ultra's crenelations blocking part of its beam.











The width of the spill beam can be better appreciated when you compare the above shots against the SureFire Fury.






(Edit 7/30/2013) A comparison to the EB1 gives an indication of how much brighter these new lights are.






More beamshots and side-by-side comparisons to other lights are in the full review linked at the beginning of this post.

As far as looks and appearance are concerned, I am very pleased with the EB2. It has a really nice matte finish which looks good and has just a tiny bit of texture which improves grip on the light.

The EB2C in my review is finished in black . . .





. . . and the EB2T is tan





The finish on both lights is fairly even with only a very slight mismatch between the body and the other parts.

With the smooth design of the EB2 it obviously doesn't provide the same amount of grip as some other lights but it was never intended to. The design is perfect for a light that is meant to easily slip into and out of a pocket. As far as usage is concerned, I normally use an overhand grip with the carry clip at the 12 o'clock position, just as I do with the LX2. When in this configuration, my fingers prevent the light from wanting to slide front or back in my hand.

As already mentioned in other threads, the light is awfully long for a 2x123A light, measuring in at 5.8". For comparison purposes, this is about 0.2" longer than the E2DL Ultra, 0.4" longer than the LX2 Lumamax and 1.4" longer than the EB1 Backup.






Although the tail cap on the EB2T must be loosened to turn the light off, the overall length between the two stays nearly the same due to the rubber switch boot being slightly shorter on the EB2T.






The EB2 comes provided with 2x123A lithium primary batteries and can accept LFP 123A rechargeables. The EB2 did not exhibit any of the erratic behavior observed with the EB1 when running on freshly charged LFP 123A's.

(EDIT 8/10/2013) WarriorOfLight was kind enough to share some information from the German Messerforum where they had discovered the E2DL Ultra utilizes temperature regulation. Since the electronics of the Ultra and EB2 appear to be very nearly the same, it stood to reason that this would be the case for the EB2 as well.

My original tests were conducted with the EB2 simply sitting in a holder with nothing to pull away heat (no hand on the light, no air movement, etc.). Following WarriorOfLight's suggestion I conducted additional tests utilizing a small USB powered fan to provide some air movement. With the benefit of added airflow the EB2 demonstrated the ability to maintain considerably higher output using CR123 primaries as well as LFP123 rechargeable batteries. The results from both sets of tests are shown in the following graph. 

Further discussion on this can be found beginning at post #118 of this thread.






For the most part, I have been able to pocket carry the EB2 comfortably. However, it does require more careful pocket placement than smaller lights and it is approaching the limit, in my opinion, of what can be comfortably carried in a jeans pocket. It may already be past that limit for some people. It is a perfect light for a jacket or cargo pocket where the extra length is not an issue.

The straight tail cap and smooth finish can make it a little difficult withdrawing the EB2 from a pocket. The use of the EB1C shrouded tailcap makes retrieving the light much easier (will only work with the EB2C).






*Clicky versus Tactical*

Over the course of 2 weeks of use, the EB2C has operated flawlessly, reliably coming on in high mode first, followed by low with another press of the switch. Rapid switching on and off gave the expected high/low output levels and I did not experience any mode jumping or other surprises. The switch provides adequate travel to easily activate the EB2C in momentary mode without accidentally clicking into constant-on mode. The click-type tailcap can be locked out by loosening it just over 1/4 turn.

The two-stage tailcap on the EB2T functions smoothly and is easily operated in momentary-on low or high modes. Twisting the tailcap to achieve constant-on output first triggers the low output mode with high mode following after an additional 3/4 turn. In normal use the EB2T operated as expected, producing the desired level of output in the momentary and constant-on modes. During testing I did experience a few instances of a high output flash when cycling the EB2T between off and constant-on low.

There is a very small amount of play in the threads of the EB2T tailcap which can be felt when using momentary switching. As a result, if the tailcap is loosened just enough to turn the EB2T off, a slight side pressure on the tailcap can cause the light to momentarily turn on. To prevent this from happening, the tailcap must be loosened approximately 1/8 turn from constant-on low. Full lockout can be achieved by loosening the tailcap approximately 1 3/4 turn.

Although they appear identical, the heads on the EB2C and EB2T are programmed differently. The EB2T head is effectively a single output light, with the lower output level a function of the 2-stage tailcap (as with the LX2 LumaMax). The EB2C head is a true two-mode head, similar in operation to the E2D LED Defender and E1B Backup.


*LEGO photos
*
Several people have expressed interest in seeing the EB2 head on other SureFire bodies. The following are a few I could come up with:

EB2 head + AZ2-S body









EB2 Head + LX2 body









EB2 head + E2DL Ultra body





Thanks for stopping by! :wave:


----------



## tsl (Jul 29, 2013)

Excellent review ... thanks so much for all the work you did in putting it all together!

I had a LX2 and sold it because I found it too slippery when using the momentary feature of the tailcap. Are you planning on getting a tactical version of the EB2? I would be interested in how it compares grip-wise to the LX2 given that the LX2 has grooves in the body and the EB2 does not.


----------



## tonkem (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the excellent review!


----------



## tongkang (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice...any chance to add EB1 beamshot as well..If I not mistaken,I cant found any EB1 beamshot on your classic wooden swing ,Thanks


----------



## JohnSmith (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice review... Question: after the initial drop down to 70-75% brightness, can you get back to the 100% "turbo" mode by turning the light off then on again? Or does it stay at 70-75%?


----------



## tonkem (Jul 29, 2013)

880arm, did not see any optic shots in your review. Same type optic as the E2DL ultra, I would assume. Thanks again.


----------



## tonkem (Jul 29, 2013)

Turning it off and back on, will bring the light back to 100% output. 



JohnSmith said:


> Nice review... Question: after the initial drop down to 70-75% brightness, can you get back to the 100% "turbo" mode by turning the light off then on again? Or does it stay at 70-75%?


----------



## 880arm (Jul 29, 2013)

tsl said:


> Excellent review ... thanks so much for all the work you did in putting it all together!
> 
> I had a LX2 and sold it because I found it too slippery when using the momentary feature of the tailcap. Are you planning on getting a tactical version of the EB2? I would be interested in how it compares grip-wise to the LX2 given that the LX2 has grooves in the body and the EB2 does not.



I am planning to get a tactical version, hopefully soon. While I was writing the review I had the EB2 and an LX2 sitting on my desk and I was constantly picking them up and thinking about what the grip would be like with the EB2T. I never really considered the grooves on the LX2 as enhancing grip (although they couldn't hurt) but it does have the advantage of a slightly thicker body than the EB2. If you weren't happy with the LX2 I don't think you will find the grip on the EB2 to be any better. 

All of this changes if we could get them to put a shroud on the tactical cap .



JohnSmith said:


> Nice review... Question: after the initial drop down to 70-75% brightness, can you get back to the 100% "turbo" mode by turning the light off then on again? Or does it stay at 70-75%?



Like tonkem said, you will get a higher output after turning the light off and back on, to an extent. My understanding is that the drop is due to voltage sag in the batteries, not the result of a programmed step down from "turbo" mode.



tonkem said:


> 880arm, did not see any optic shots in your review. Same type optic as the E2DL ultra, I would assume. Thanks again.



That's because I can't figure out how to take a clear picture of the optics! 

To my tired old eyes the optics look the same. Here is one of my photo attempts with the EB2 on the left and the E2DL Ultra on the right . . .


----------



## LEDburn (Jul 29, 2013)

So you can expect less than 5 minutes at the claimed max output followed by roughly 70% of that for the remainder?
Does anyone else think that really sucks?
Seems Surefire are going for the "chinese manufacfurers" approach of 'drive it hard so we get a good output figure, screw longevity and honest marketing!'


----------



## 880arm (Jul 29, 2013)

LEDburn said:


> So you can expect less than 5 minutes at the claimed max output followed by roughly 70% of that for the remainder?
> Does anyone else think that really sucks?
> Seems Surefire are going for the "chinese manufacfurers" approach of 'drive it hard so we get a good output figure, screw longevity and honest marketing!'



Maybe it's the other way around. Perhaps the 70% level shown in the chart is the rated 500 lumen output and they chose not to take credit for the substantially higher output at initial turn-on. I have never seen SureFire "claim" a max output.

Unfortunately I do not have an integrating sphere and cannot measure the true output in lumens. I can only make an attempt at measuring relative output over time and I have no idea at what point on that chart the output is actually 500 lumens.

For what it's worth, if the 100% value is 500 lumens then none of their recent high-powered lights come close to their advertised runtime to 50 lumens. However, if the lower value, where the light is in regulation, is around 500 lumens it hits it almost exactly. This doesn't prove anything one way or the other but it's worth considering.


----------



## Viking (Jul 29, 2013)

880arm said:


> For what it's worth, if the 100% value is 500 lumens then none of their recent high-powered lights come close to their advertised runtime to 50 lumens. However, if the lower value, where the light is in regulation, is around 500 lumens it hits it almost exactly. This doesn't prove anything one way or the other but it's worth considering.



I hope someone with an integrating sphere or ”poor mans light box” will tell us soon. 
Which brand of LFP cells did you use ?


And once again , thanks for a great review


----------



## Machete God (Jul 29, 2013)

Good stuff, thanks so much for the work you put into your reviews. Between you and Robin24K, I've got all my new SF light review needs covered! 

No EB2 to hand, so I can only comment on aesthetics for now. Still think the LX2 and the AZ2 are the best looking SF lights "post-PK". I didn't mind the EB1, but the same styling on the longer EB2 looks plain to me... maybe because I am comparing it to the stillborn LX2 Ultra! An EB2T is still going on the shopping list, though.

Question: Can you spot if there is a difference between the emitters used in the EB1 and the EB2?


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 30, 2013)

Another awesome review! Now I can't decide between the E2DL Ultra or the EB2 Tactical.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 30, 2013)

Excellent review as always. Thank you for demonstrating so many of these combinations for us. I can't decide which one I want most. EB2-combatlight or EB2-defender combine the most attributes I like.





880arm said:


> EB2 head + AZ2-S body
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THat last one kills me. And it'd only take $200 + $200, then convincing someone on the cpfm that the leftover sharp bezel + smooth body + no tailstanding "backup" isn't the worst frankenlight ever.


----------



## yowzer (Jul 30, 2013)

Machete God said:


> Question: Can you spot if there is a difference between the emitters used in the EB1 and the EB2?



The EB1 uses an XP-E. I haven't heard anybody say for sure if the EB2/ED2L Ultra/etc. use a XM-L or something else.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 30, 2013)

Viking said:


> . . . Which brand of LFP cells did you use ?
> 
> And once again , thanks for a great review



I used the K2 Energy cells listed on the SureFire site. And thank you for the feedback. 



Machete God said:


> Good stuff, thanks so much for the work you put into your reviews. Between you and Robin24K, I've got all my new SF light review needs covered!
> 
> No EB2 to hand, so I can only comment on aesthetics for now. Still think the LX2 and the AZ2 are the best looking SF lights "post-PK". I didn't mind the EB1, but the same styling on the longer EB2 looks plain to me... maybe because I am comparing it to the stillborn LX2 Ultra! An EB2T is still going on the shopping list, though.
> 
> Question: Can you spot if there is a difference between the emitters used in the EB1 and the EB2?



I hope Robin is planning to review a few of these new SureFires as well. I enjoy reading his reviews and I wish there were more people doing reviews of SureFire lights in general. For what it's worth, I don't mind if anyone wants to "hijack" this thread with their own review. If any of you guys feel like being a writer, I'll even host it on my site.

Like yowzer said, the EB1 uses a different emitter. I can't tell one from the other but I can say that it is much smaller than the emitter in the EB2 and E2DL Ultra. The EB1 optic also appears to be slightly different.



pjandyho said:


> Another awesome review! Now I can't decide between the E2DL Ultra or the EB2 Tactical.



Thank you sir. Your indecision isn't a problem, it's an opportunity. Get them both! :nana:



leon2245 said:


> THat last one kills me. And it'd only take $200 + $200, then convincing someone on the cpfm that the leftover sharp bezel + smooth body + no tailstanding "backup" isn't the worst frankenlight ever.



I'm probably not helping matters by saying this but you could get away with that much cheaper by using an older E2 Defender as the donor body. Then you would only have to unload an incandescent version of the EB2! I can promise you it would be unique 

I would suspect they will release a stand-alone upgrade head such as the KE2C at some point but I can't imagine it being much cheaper than what they are asking for the entire EB2. Hopefully I'm proven wrong on the pricing part as that would be an awesome upgrade for any old E-series lights, especially if they make it available in HA. Just imagine how good one of those would look on an LX2


----------



## 880arm (Jul 30, 2013)

tongkang said:


> Nice...any chance to add EB1 beamshot as well..If I not mistaken,I cant found any EB1 beamshot on your classic wooden swing ,Thanks



Ha ha. If anyone wants a swing like that let me know. I can hook you up with the guy who builds them. Shipping may be a little expensive but it's fairly nice 

I have edited the original post to include the EB1. I'm glad you brought that up because it may be a useful comparison for others as well. You can see it side-by-side with the EB2 beam in the full review.


----------



## Illluminator (Jul 30, 2013)

In Sean's review of the E2DLU he got a different regulation with the LFP cells than the EB2 got. Interesting that the E2DLU and EB2 heads would be regulated differently with the same rechargeable cells.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 30, 2013)

880arm said:


> I'm probably not helping matters by saying this but you could get away with that much cheaper by using an older E2 Defender as the donor body. Then you would only have to unload an incandescent version of the EB2! I can promise you it would be unique
> 
> I would suspect they will release a stand-alone upgrade head such as the KE2C at some point but I can't imagine it being much cheaper than what they are asking for the entire EB2. Hopefully I'm proven wrong on the pricing part as that would be an awesome upgrade for any old E-series lights, especially if they make it available in HA. Just imagine how good one of those would look on an LX2




I'd say enabling more than helping. All great ideas though. What would the older defender's tailcap, or any single mode tailcap do, keep the eb2 in high, or low?


----------



## 880arm (Jul 30, 2013)

Illluminator said:


> In Sean's review of the E2DLU he got a different regulation with the LFP cells than the EB2 got. Interesting that the E2DLU and EB2 heads would be regulated differently with the same rechargeable cells.



I have no explanation for the difference on LFP cells. I have not yet performed a test with them in my E2DL Ultra. I will try to do that tomorrow and see if it returns a different result than the EB2.

I can say that the output curves of the EB2 and E2DL Ultra were slightly different on primaries but the difference was slight. I was going to do some more testing to see if I could better qualify the differences but I haven't gotten around to it yet.



leon2245 said:


> I'd say enabling more than helping. All great ideas though. What would the older defender's tailcap, or any single mode tailcap do, keep the eb2 in high, or low?



If you're talking about the head from the EB2C (clicky version), it will function the same, regardless of which clicky tailcap you use it with. I don't know about the EB2T (2-stage tactical version) but there are others here who can probably answer that question.


----------



## tongkang (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks,found the beamshot, ...the EB1 is nothing much if compared to EB2 Beam,thats a bad news again for me...how can u live with low beam instead having so much on the EB2..lol




880arm said:


> I have edited the original post to include the EB1. I'm glad you brought that up because it may be a useful comparison for others as well. You can see it side-by-side with the EB2 beam in the full review.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 31, 2013)

You know, I was really pretty pumped to get the EB1, to rotate with my E1B/MDC hybrids (I just switched the heads and bodies...I think both light are better as legos), since I'm kind of getting out of two-cell lights, other than P60 hosts, which I hope to be running on single 17670s and 18650s. (Though I prefer a slighly larger light for jacket pocket carry...I figured the EB1 would be just large enough). 

Then, the EB2 comes along. Well dang, how can I _not_ want that 500 lumens on high in the new TIR optic, in a nice sleek package like that???? 

Any idea how this will perform on a protected 17670...presuming it will fit? Please tell me a 17670 won't fit; then I'll have a legitimate reason NOT to buy this thing, and just get the EB1.


----------



## SmokeJumperr (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice review with pics. It's nice that the members over here throw up these reviews with tons of information to take in. Only one problem...I want the Tactical version now! Some dealers should be seeing them soon. Good write up, thanks.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 31, 2013)

SmokeJumperr said:


> Nice review with pics. It's nice that the members over here throw up these reviews with tons of information to take in. Only one problem...I want the Tactical version now! Some dealers should be seeing them soon. Good write up, thanks.



Pretty amazing. I wish every gear forum I was into had members that put reviews of this quality up, much less this _fast.
_
Yeah the tactical, I'm looking forward to finding out if that will act as the lx2 head did, single mode high, on a body with a single clicky switch.


----------



## tonkem (Jul 31, 2013)

They have the tactical version now, at environmental led. Check it out 



SmokeJumperr said:


> Nice review with pics. It's nice that the members over here throw up these reviews with tons of information to take in. Only one problem...I want the Tactical version now! Some dealers should be seeing them soon. Good write up, thanks.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 31, 2013)

Illluminator said:


> In Sean's review of the E2DLU he got a different regulation with the LFP cells than the EB2 got. Interesting that the E2DLU and EB2 heads would be regulated differently with the same rechargeable cells.



I've run 5 tests (3 on the E2DL Ultra and 2 on the EB2) and they all come out with pretty similar results. These are (or were) brand new cells so I think a little of the variance is due to them getting a few cycles on them. They are coming off the charger now at a little higher voltage than before when I first got them.

When compared to Sean's results it appears he achieved a higher output for a shorter length of time than what I'm getting from my cells. Perhaps they are different brands? Hopefully he can chime in and provide some insight.











BigBluefish said:


> Any idea how this will perform on a protected 17670...presuming it will fit? Please tell me a 17670 won't fit; then I'll have a legitimate reason NOT to buy this thing, and just get the EB1.



Ok BigBluefish, this is just for you - a 17670 won't fit. Now go ahead and skip to the next post. You have been warned! :tinfoil:

----------------------------

For everyone else (BigBluefish you aren't reading this are you?) an AW 17670 fits in my EB2 with ease. With the 17670 the output is pretty flat for the first 25 minutes somewhere just below 70% of the max output on 123A's. After that, it begins a long taper that continues for over 2 hours. I would say it gives about 2.5 hours total runtime to 10%. The funny thing is I was about half-way through that test when BigBluefish asked his question.

Then I decided to try it with an AW 18650 3100mah (no, it didn't fit in the EB2 body ) using a FiveMega C to E body. It maintained about the same output for 45 minutes before beginning to drop. It's been running for 2.5 hours now and is down to about 20% of its starting output. I'm about to pull the plug on it and go to bed :sleepy:

I'm still holding out hope for a tan EB2T. Hopefully I will get my hands on one soon and add it to the review.


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 31, 2013)

880arm said:


> I hope Robin is planning to review a few of these new SureFires as well. I enjoy reading his reviews and I wish there were more people doing reviews of SureFire lights in general. For what it's worth, I don't mind if anyone wants to "hijack" this thread with their own review. If any of you guys feel like being a writer, I'll even host it on my site.


I've been inactive for a while because of my full-time job, but I've got a EB2 tactical in tan coming my way. I will try to identify the LED and answer questions, but reviews have been taking longer to get through, and I don't expect things to speed up anytime soon (except maybe the amount of work piling up)... 

As a side note, the UDR is getting closer.


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Aug 1, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> I've been inactive for a while because of my full-time job, but I've got a EB2 tactical in tan coming my way. I will try to identify the LED and answer questions, but reviews have been taking longer to get through, and I don't expect things to speed up anytime soon (except maybe the amount of work piling up)...
> 
> As a side note, the UDR is getting closer.



So jealous. I want to see the Tan version. I got the Black EB2/ tactical today I will post some photos I took as well.


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Aug 1, 2013)

I figured I would add my mediocre iPhone photos for anyone interested in this thread instead of creating a new one. Hope this is ok...

























I cannot believe how far this thing throws outside. Holy crap!


----------



## 880arm (Aug 1, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> . . . I've got a EB2 tactical in tan coming my way. I will try to identify the LED and answer questions . . .



Glad to hear it. Having plenty of work is a good thing but hopefully you aren't too buried.



glock_nor_cal said:


> I figured I would add my mediocre iPhone photos for anyone interested in this thread instead of creating a new one. Hope this is ok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing shabby about those photos! I'm glad you shared this one of the EB2 head, showing the red dot next to the spring which mine also has. Since the EB1 and EB2 heads are externally identical I wondered if that was added to tell them apart. If that's the case, I'm curious as to whether the tactical heads have a different marking.


----------



## ziptrickhead (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't believe the heads are different between the tactical and click versions. This past weekend I met up with a friend of mine with a EB1 tactical. Swapped tailcaps with him and the light functions as it should with the tactical switch. In that case it wouldn't make sense for Surefire to have 2 of the same heads with different markings. I could be wrong though.

I'm trying to see if I can purchase a spare tactical tailcap from Surefire so I can have the best of both worlds


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 1, 2013)

Put it on the L4!

Glock nor cal would you please put the eb2 tactical head on the L4's body & tailcap, & let me know if it works as a single mode high/off, or what?


----------



## tonkem (Aug 1, 2013)

glock_nor_cal said:


> I figured I would add my mediocre iPhone photos for anyone interested in this thread instead of creating a new one. Hope this is ok...
> 
> 
> I cannot believe how far this thing throws outside. Holy crap!



Can you take a photo of the light in your hand with your thumb on the switch, in the normal position you would use to turn it on?

Thanks!


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 1, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Put it on the L4!
> 
> Glock nor cal would you please put the eb2 tactical head on the L4's body & tailcap, & let me know if it works as a single mode high/off, or what?





tonkem said:


> Can you take a photo of the light in your hand with your thumb on the switch, in the normal position you would use to turn it on?
> 
> Thanks!



You guys sounded like you are demanding for flashlight porn. Lol!


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Aug 1, 2013)

The L4 with the L4 Clickie tailcap and EB2 Tactical head works just like the EB2 Clickie model--you get both outputs. Pretty cool







I like the size of the EB2, I don't feel it is at all too big for pocket carry. It is quite smoother to grab than the L4, but the long pocket clip catches on your fingers when you grip it and helps you keep a hold of it. I haven't bought a new pocket sized surefire for a while, I can not overstate the quality of the beam and how far it throws. My L4 has the Luxeon 5W head and has a very cool tint. The 6PX Tactical is on the cool side. The EB2 has a nice warm/neutral tint. The low 5lumen is perfect for finding your way around in a dark house without disturbing anyone.
TIR looks really cool. I'm not sure how it is different mechanically from the reflector on the L4, does anyone know?


----------



## tonkem (Aug 1, 2013)

glock_nor_cal said:


> The L4 with the L4 Clickie tailcap and EB2 Tactical head works just like the EB2 Clickie model--you get both outputs. Pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks for the pic. Just trying to get an idea of size versus say the Fury(of which I have, actually my wife carries the Fury)


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 1, 2013)

> The L4 with the L4 Clickie tailcap and EB2 Tactical head works just like the EB2 Clickie model--you get both outputs. Pretty cool



Greatly appreciated GNC- can't flimflam the dual mode, tactical or click. 

Looks awesome though!


----------



## SmokeJumperr (Aug 1, 2013)

tonkem said:


> They have the tactical version now, at environmental led. Check it out



Thanks, checked 'em out, was hoping to find them a little cheaper...we'll see, maybe. That Tan version sounds cool but I would imagine that those won't be out for a while. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## S1LVA (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok, so who's going to be the first person to see if the tail shrouds from Oveready fit the EB2 tactical??

:devil:

Andrew


----------



## kelmo (Aug 2, 2013)

That is a nice looking light!

I'll pick one up if I can get it cheap on the Marketplace but I'm not a big fan of the 5/500 lumen spread. 

kelmo


----------



## cankster (Aug 2, 2013)

I just got my tactical EB2 and noticed something different about the switch operation I have never seen before on my other LX2 etc style lights. If I push the button through the low to the high quickly it goes straight to high of course. but if I release it and do it again it goes to low. If i do it again it goes to high, rinse repeat. So fully depressing then releasing then depressing the 2 stage button goes from high to low to high to low etc. On all my other surefire lights with this type of tailcap it would go high, high, high, high, high. I mean fully depressed should be high right?

Anyways it was just odd and very consistent, anybody else have a tactical version that does the same or different?

Cank.


----------



## Viking (Aug 2, 2013)

It shouldn't behave like that. It's obviously some kind of defect. 
I would return the light to the dealer.


----------



## cankster (Aug 3, 2013)

I can't imagine why you would program a 2 stage switch like that so I think your probably right. It it acts like a cross between the clicky which does switch from low to high within a few secs of depressing it, and how the tactical button should work. Just a thought, perhaps the head is from the clicky and the tailcap is from a tactical? I bought it from enviromental led.


----------



## MatthewSB (Aug 3, 2013)

glock_nor_cal said:


>



That light oozes tacticool awesomeness. I love the smooth sides and deep black anodizing. Also, glad it doesn't have any stupid Bloodletter bezle.

I didn't think I'd get one because of the cost, but I'm sure I'll pick one up the first time I see one for sale at one of my favorite dealers.

Thanks for sharing guys, I honestly wasn't expecting these to be out before this Fall.


----------



## tonkem (Aug 3, 2013)

Viking said:


> It shouldn't behave like that. It's obviously some kind of defect.
> I would return the light to the dealer.



Agreed, when I had an LX2, I could mash all the way and would always get High. I would contact surefire or the dealer for a replacement.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 3, 2013)

cankster said:


> I just got my tactical EB2 and noticed something different about the switch operation I have never seen before on my other LX2 etc style lights. If I push the button through the low to the high quickly it goes straight to high of course. but if I release it and do it again it goes to low. If i do it again it goes to high, rinse repeat. So fully depressing then releasing then depressing the 2 stage button goes from high to low to high to low etc. On all my other surefire lights with this type of tailcap it would go high, high, high, high, high. I mean fully depressed should be high right?
> 
> 
> Anyways it was just odd and very consistent, anybody else have a tactical version that does the same or different?
> ...


Yeah that's weird. I'm sure sf if not your dealer will send you a new one no questions asked if it's not a quick fix, tailcap or something. And not that this will be typical of most or even any other example, but among my reasons why I'd just assume they be single modes, & trying to lego the eb2 into being one. Doesn't look like that's happening though. 




pjandyho said:


> leon2245 said:
> 
> 
> > Put it on the L4!
> ...





glock_nor_cal said:


>


----------



## kelmo (Aug 3, 2013)

I really hope the guy in your last picture is looking for his "Backup!"


----------



## cankster (Aug 3, 2013)

tonkem said:


> Agreed, when I had an LX2, I could mash all the way and would always get High. I would contact surefire or the dealer for a replacement.



Yea I agree. I was playing with it earlier and to be even more specific, if you wait 3 secs it always goes to high. If you wait less than 3, give or take oc, could be 2.5, then it alternates from high to low to high and so forth.

I will call Surefire Monday and see what they say, I was just curious if anybody else with a tactical version was doing the same thing.


----------



## Machete God (Aug 3, 2013)

cankster said:


> I just got my tactical EB2 and noticed something different about the switch operation I have never seen before on my other LX2 etc style lights. If I push the button through the low to the high quickly it goes straight to high of course. but if I release it and do it again it goes to low. If i do it again it goes to high, rinse repeat. So fully depressing then releasing then depressing the 2 stage button goes from high to low to high to low etc. On all my other surefire lights with this type of tailcap it would go high, high, high, high, high. I mean fully depressed should be high right?
> 
> Anyways it was just odd and very consistent, anybody else have a tactical version that does the same or different?
> 
> Cank.





cankster said:


> Yea I agree. I was playing with it earlier and to be even more specific, if you wait 3 secs it always goes to high. If you wait less than 3, give or take oc, could be 2.5, then it alternates from high to low to high and so forth.
> 
> I will call Surefire Monday and see what they say, I was just curious if anybody else with a tactical version was doing the same thing.


From what I understand, the head on the EB2 works in the same way as the one on the EB1, and apparently the only difference between the tactical and clicky flavour is the tailcap. In effect, the resistored current of the half-press (of a tactical tailcap) tells the head to turn on in low mode. With a clicky, there is no resistored current - there is either current or no current, thus the head will come on in high the first time, and in low during the next off-on cycle. Leave it in 'off' for more than 2 seconds (unsure of exact time), and it will reset itself and come on in high the next time it sees power.

My EB1T (no EB2 yet) works exceedingly well as a 2-stage light. I CAN get it to behave in the same way you've described yours, but I have to do an extremely, unnaturally quick "clicking" of the button (I am in effect trying to "rush" the tailcap switch past the resistored half-press, so that the head doesn't "see" the lower current). I have never had the light come on in low when I wanted it to come on in high. The only reason why I found the behaviour is because I went looking for it after some discussion on an EB1 thread here.

One thing to try: hold the half-press a second or two before going to high, and see if the behaviour persists? 

That said, I am not accusing you of using the light wrong! You could've caught a lemon that has it mode-change parameters programmed wrongly, or a specimen from a buggy early batch. You should definitely call SureFire and see what they say. Don't forget to report back


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Aug 3, 2013)

cankster said:


> I just got my tactical EB2 and noticed something different about the switch operation I have never seen before on my other LX2 etc style lights. If I push the button through the low to the high quickly it goes straight to high of course. but if I release it and do it again it goes to low. If i do it again it goes to high, rinse repeat. So fully depressing then releasing then depressing the 2 stage button goes from high to low to high to low etc. On all my other surefire lights with this type of tailcap it would go high, high, high, high, high. I mean fully depressed should be high right?
> 
> Anyways it was just odd and very consistent, anybody else have a tactical version that does the same or different?
> 
> Cank.



Yes, mine does the same thing.


----------



## cankster (Aug 3, 2013)

Machete God, I don't have to do anything really fast to make it work that way, just press the button down to go to high, release, then do it again within 2 secs or sooner and it goes to low. If i go to low for a sec first, it always goes to high next. My other lights from Surefire do not act this way no matter how fast I push the button on and off. I really hope this was not programmed this way on purpose because I can not imagine why you would want that. If I want low i just push the button half way. I don't need it alternating between high on high, and low on high. Seems ridiculous to me if its purposeful.

I will call them Monday and report back.


----------



## JohnSmith (Aug 3, 2013)

Does anyone know when the clickies are coming? Tan in any version?


----------



## tonkem (Aug 3, 2013)

JohnSmith said:


> Does anyone know when the clickies are coming? Tan in any version?



You can order the tan from surefire's site, but at full retail, and only click options right now.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 3, 2013)

cankster said:


> Machete God, I don't have to do anything really fast to make it work that way, just press the button down to go to high, release, then do it again within 2 secs or sooner and it goes to low. If i go to low for a sec first, it always goes to high next. My other lights from Surefire do not act this way no matter how fast I push the button on and off. I really hope this was not programmed this way on purpose because I can not imagine why you would want that. If I want low i just push the button half way. I don't need it alternating between high on high, and low on high. Seems ridiculous to me if its purposeful.
> 
> I will call them Monday and report back.


This does repro on the EB1T, so it's in the firmware. I haven't noticed this before, so I forwarded your posts to SureFire.

Unless it's a known issue and customer service is aware, it probably needs to get escalated to engineering, so you may not get much useful information over the phone.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 3, 2013)

It's probably using the same head as the clicky version. The clicky version changes output if current is sent to the circuitry in the head less than two seconds from off, so if the tactical version is using the same head it will explain why the light will go back to low if you fully depress the tail cap a second time in less than two seconds from when you last let go. This sucks. I honestly don't know what Surefire is thinking though. My older 200 lumen E2DL will remain on high on the second press after 1 sec from off and that is about the max I am going to wait for it to reset. Two seconds is too long.


----------



## cankster (Aug 3, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> It's probably using the same head as the clicky version. The clicky version changes output if current is sent to the circuitry in the head less than two seconds from off, so if the tactical version is using the same head it will explain why the light will go back to low if you fully depress the tail cap a second time in less than two seconds from when you last let go. This sucks. I honestly don't know what Surefire is thinking though. My older 200 lumen E2DL will remain on high on the second press after 1 sec from off and that is about the max I am going to wait for it to reset. Two seconds is too long.



For the clicky it makes perfect sense, its part of the UI. For the tactical its pointless at best and intolerable at worst. I do not want to ever consider how long its been, and whether I am about to go right to high or perhaps go right to low. I'm dying to find out if its purposeful by Surefire and if so can it be made to where high is always high?

Just went and tested my LX2's and I can strobe them Im clicking them on and off so quickly and they never go to low on high. And your right its exactly 2 secs, i timed it, for it to reset. I think even 1 second sucks, im glad my LX2's don't do that unless I wait 1 sec between pulses. I mean, if i wanted to wait and/or count seconds and go on and off to get to my desired brightness level i would get a clicky . It should never go to low when fully depressed for the tactical configuration.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 3, 2013)

cankster said:


> For the clicky it makes perfect sense, its part of the UI. For the tactical its pointless at best and intolerable at worst. I do not want to ever consider how long its been, and whether I am about to go right to high or perhaps go right to low. I'm dying to find out if its purposeful by Surefire and if so can it be made to where high is always high?
> 
> Just went and tested my LX2's and I can strobe them Im clicking them on and off so quickly and they never go to low on high. And your right its exactly 2 secs, i timed it, for it to reset.


I do hope it is not a cost cutting measure by Surefire to use the same head in both the clicky and the tactical as it will really suck. I let go of my most beloved LX2 in anticipation of the EB2, and I would really like the EB2 to perform just like the LX2. Hell, if there is an LX2 Ultra I would have gone ahead with it instead of the EB2 because I love the look and the lanyard attachment of the LX2, but I find myself not using the LX2 anymore after being spoilt by the Fury's 500 lumen output. Please tell me Surefire made a mistake by installing the wrong head that was meant for the clicky in your light.


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Aug 3, 2013)

cankster said:


> For the clicky it makes perfect sense, its part of the UI. For the tactical its pointless at best and intolerable at worst. I do not want to ever consider how long its been, and whether I am about to go right to high or perhaps go right to low. I'm dying to find out if its purposeful by Surefire and if so can it be made to where high is always high?
> 
> Just went and tested my LX2's and I can strobe them Im clicking them on and off so quickly and they never go to low on high. And your right its exactly 2 secs, i timed it, for it to reset. I think even 1 second sucks, im glad my LX2's don't do that unless I wait 1 sec between pulses. I mean, if i wanted to wait and/or count seconds and go on and off to get to my desired brightness level i would get a clicky . It should never go to low when fully depressed for the tactical configuration.



Yeah I agree that for the "tactical" version this makes no sense. My EB2 tactical will allow me to "strobe" the high output if I do it very rapidly. If there is a delay over half a second it does the high/low thing. Not the end of the world but kind of annoying. 

Does anyone find the clip on the EB2 a bit uncomfortable to grasp hard? I feel like I would cut my hand it I hit someone with the flashlight.


----------



## Machete God (Aug 4, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> It's probably using the same head as the clicky version. The clicky version changes output if current is sent to the circuitry in the head less than two seconds from off, so if the tactical version is using the same head it will explain why the light will go back to low if you fully depress the tail cap a second time in less than two seconds from when you last let go. This sucks. I honestly don't know what Surefire is thinking though. My older 200 lumen E2DL will remain on high on the second press after 1 sec from off and that is about the max I am going to wait for it to reset. Two seconds is too long.





cankster said:


> For the clicky it makes perfect sense, its part of the UI. For the tactical its pointless at best and intolerable at worst. I do not want to ever consider how long its been, and whether I am about to go right to high or perhaps go right to low. I'm dying to find out if its purposeful by Surefire and if so can it be made to where high is always high?
> 
> Just went and tested my LX2's and I can strobe them Im clicking them on and off so quickly and they never go to low on high. And your right its exactly 2 secs, i timed it, for it to reset. I think even 1 second sucks, im glad my LX2's don't do that unless I wait 1 sec between pulses. I mean, if i wanted to wait and/or count seconds and go on and off to get to my desired brightness level i would get a clicky . It should never go to low when fully depressed for the tactical configuration.


I am writing based on my experience with my EB1 (tactical version), but I presume that SF would use the same driver + UI design for the EB2. Although it came as an EB1T, my light also works perfectly well as an EB1C (I swap the EB1T head onto an E1B body or an MDC AA body running ICR 14500). Having the same head perform both tactical and clicky roles is an ingenious engineering solution when it works well (such as in my EB1T) but not so impressive when it doesn't (such as in cankster's EB2T example).



pjandyho said:


> I do hope it is not a cost cutting measure by Surefire to use the same head in both the clicky and the tactical as it will really suck. I let go of my most beloved LX2 in anticipation of the EB2, and I would really like the EB2 to perform just like the LX2. Hell, if there is an LX2 Ultra I would have gone ahead with it instead of the EB2 because I love the look and the lanyard attachment of the LX2, but I find myself not using the LX2 anymore after being spoilt by the Fury's 500 lumen output. Please tell me Surefire made a mistake by installing the wrong head that was meant for the clicky in your light.


Hang in there, they WILL iron this out, and you will have an EB2 that will perform just like your LX2... but much brighter  For the record, I would've loved an LX2 Ultra for the exact same reasons as you!


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 4, 2013)

Machete God,

If I am reading you correctly, you are saying that the same circuitry or head is used in both the EB1T as well as the EB1C, and the only thing that sets them apart is the tail cap's operation? If that is the case then I would say it is ingenious that the head could recognize if I am using a clicky tail cap or the two stage tail cap. Can you do repeated constant high output on the EB1T if you keep mashing the tail cap down repeated, like a strobe or signal light without it changing modes?


----------



## cankster (Aug 4, 2013)

Yea Machete God, like you I was waiting and hoping for an LX2 Ultra. One of my LX2's was modified by Milkyspit a few years ago and uses a 4 die led that puts out around 330 lumens on high and I think he set it for 10 or something on low. The LX2 Ultra would have been a perfect upgrade, but when the LX2 Ultra was cancelled etc, and the EB2 came out it seemed like a reasonable upgrade. The hot spot on the EB2 is substantially brighter and more focused while the spill was similar to my modified LX2 which was very floody.


----------



## Machete God (Aug 4, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> Machete God,
> 
> If I am reading you correctly, you are saying that the same circuitry or head is used in both the EB1T as well as the EB1C, and the only thing that sets them apart is the tail cap's operation? If that is the case then I would say it is ingenious that the head could recognize if I am using a clicky tail cap or the two stage tail cap. Can you do repeated constant high output on the EB1T if you keep mashing the tail cap down repeated, like a strobe or signal light without it changing modes?


Yes, exactly that. It really is quite clever, and despite my love for the 2-stage UI, I was really stoked to get a light that I could convert into a clicky by just swapping the body or tailcap (although in this case it needs to be the EB1C tailcap as the older E-series tailcaps will NOT work on the EB1). And yes, I can do a high mode strobe BUT - there's always a "but" isn't there? - the light "times out" for a second or two on the 8th press, then resumes operating as before. Perhaps the microprocessors in the head cannot process the commands fast enough, or something. I think this may have been fixed in later batches. Also, like I mentioned previously, I can get it to change modes like a clicky when mashing the button all the way down, but I have to do it really, really fast (and even then I don't succeed all the time). I've found these to be more "quirks" than "cons" to me, as they've never affected the way I use the light. Your mileage may vary! 

Hope I didn't derail the thread too much, but since the EB1 and the EB2 (presumably) share the same UI and modes of operation I figure these might be useful information.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't think you have derailed the thread. The reason I asked about your EB1 has everything to do with the EB2 as it gives me an idea about how the EB2 is going to perform, or rather should perform.


----------



## cankster (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok, so I talked to Surefire. They told me they would have it picked up and fixed. It seems many of these were incorrectly programmed with the clicky flash. The head is the same for both models it seems, with the difference being the flash programming. So when we thought we had the clicky head on the tactical model, in effect we were correct. Fortunately they say its easily correctable but odds are good if you got one of these that your head is programmed for a clicky. Oh btw for the record Surefire was great about all this, they were open, no nonsense and focused on making it right.

Cank.


----------



## Machete God (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for reporting back, cankster - very enlightening. It's strange (to me) that they would opt to use different programming between the clicky and the tactical models, my tactical model works perfect with a clicky body. Besides, how do they themselves tell which head is programmed for which, to prevent a repeat of the problem with your light? Maybe the red dot near the positive contact on the inside of the head that was seen in earlier pictures?


----------



## cland72 (Aug 5, 2013)

Machete God said:


> <snip> It's strange (to me) that they would opt to use different programming between the clicky and the tactical models <snip>



They would have to use differently programmed heads, or else you'd have a tactical model that would only come on in low when fully depressed from off, similiarly speaking you'd have a clicky model that would always come on in high.


----------



## cankster (Aug 5, 2013)

Hard to say. Is it a EB2 clicky that is working perfectly with a tactical tailcap? If no then perhaps thats the diff, maybe this is specific with EB2's. But mine works exactly like you would think it would if it was a EB2 clicky with a tactical switch on it, if it senses high power then senses it again withen 2 secs it switches just like the clicky would. He said there was 2 programs that got flashed on them as well, so perhaps that could explain a little more variability in these. IDK, but I am just pleased that it was not their desired goal and that my flashlight will soon act like every other I have had from them.

Cank


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Aug 5, 2013)

cankster said:


> Hard to say. Is it a EB2 clicky that is working perfectly with a tactical tailcap? If no then perhaps thats the diff, maybe this is specific with EB2's. But mine works exactly like you would think it would if it was a EB2 clicky with a tactical switch on it, if it senses high power then senses it again withen 2 secs it switches just like the clicky would. He said there was 2 programs that got flashed on them as well, so perhaps that could explain a little more variability in these. IDK, but I am just pleased that it was not their desired goal and that my flashlight will soon act like every other I have had from them.
> 
> Cank



so do you have to pay to ship it back to Surefire? Mine has this problem as well


----------



## cankster (Aug 5, 2013)

No, they are having it picked up by UPS.


----------



## S1LVA (Aug 5, 2013)

If you need to strobe, I found that it will work if you twist on to low first. Then you can tap to high as fast or slow as you want and it won't get stuck on low when it should be on high. Although, in between presses to high it will revert to low because its locked on low via the twist.

I understand why some people think the light is glitching or programmed wrong but my EB1 with the tactical switch was the same way. I can also put the EB2 head on a clicky body and it works the same as the clicky should. I wonder why Surefire claims that there are two firmware versions when my EB2 head works just fine as a clicky or tactical.

Andrew


----------



## cankster (Aug 5, 2013)

S1LVA said:


> If you need to strobe, I found that it will work if you twist on to low first. Then you can tap to high as fast or slow as you want and it won't get stuck on low when it should be on high. Although, in between presses to high it will revert to low because its locked on low via the twist.
> 
> I understand why some people think the light is glitching or programmed wrong but my EB1 with the tactical switch was the same way. I can also put the EB2 head on a clicky body and it works the same as the clicky should. I wonder why Surefire claims that there are two firmware versions when my EB2 head works just fine as a clicky or tactical.
> 
> Andrew



I didn't get that deep into the details with them. I mean perhaps the cap itself gets one flash program and the head the other, they did say that the light got 2 programs. He said that the tactical version should go to high when pressed to high, that it should never go to low when its fully depressed, which is how I thought it should act of course, and its how every other of my flashlights from them operate. But I will say again, any tactical 2 stage Surefire light should never go to low when the switch is fully depressed. The reasons for this are clear to me, and backed up by the Surefire tech, that its not what they want them doing.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 5, 2013)

cankster said:


> Ok, so I talked to Surefire. They told me they would have it picked up and fixed . . .



Thanks for sharing. I remember these same discussions when the EB1 first came out.

I'm expecting a package from SureFire tomorrow that will hopefully have a tan EB2T in it. I'll check to see which behavior it exhibits when used with the EB2C tailcap.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 5, 2013)

There should be different heads for the EB2, or at least different firmware. I can't repro the high/low switching behavior on my EB2T, regardless how hard or fast I press it. Preflash and temporary lockout issues found in the EB1T are not present in the EB2T, and shorting the tailcap does not switch high/low.

EDIT: LED is something I haven't seen before...the base is white (no black dots like Nichia 219A, and no black triangle like Nichia 219B), and there are two gold dots on opposite sides of the die.


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Aug 5, 2013)

cankster said:


> I didn't get that deep into the details with them. I mean perhaps the cap itself gets one flash program and the head the other, they did say that the light got 2 programs. He said that the tactical version should go to high when pressed to high, that it should never go to low when its fully depressed, which is how I thought it should act of course, and its how every other of my flashlights from them operate. But I will say again, any tactical 2 stage Surefire light should never go to low when the switch is fully depressed. The reasons for this are clear to me, and backed up by the Surefire tech, that its not what they want them doing.



Well this is not what I was told today when I called Surefire. The guy on the phone said he had one in his hand and could replicate the problem I had, and said that it depends on how fast he strobed the light. He was wishy washy on whether my light was malfunctioning or not. He offered to give me an RMA and ship it back to them at my cost which I declined.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 6, 2013)

Any ideas on the LED? Here are some pics...



 

​ 
EDIT: I think it's an OSRAM Oslon Square. There was some talk at SHOT 2013 about OSRAM LEDs, but the giveaway on the EB2 would be the grey border with an edge for the lettering:

http://flashlightwiki.com/images/3/38/Osram-oslon.jpg


----------



## Machete God (Aug 6, 2013)

S1LVA said:


> If you need to strobe, I found that it will work if you twist on to low first. Then you can tap to high as fast or slow as you want and it won't get stuck on low when it should be on high. Although, in between presses to high it will revert to low because its locked on low via the twist.
> 
> I understand why some people think the light is glitching or programmed wrong but my EB1 with the tactical switch was the same way. I can also put the EB2 head on a clicky body and it works the same as the clicky should. I wonder why Surefire claims that there are two firmware versions when my EB2 head works just fine as a clicky or tactical.
> 
> Andrew


There were reports of timeout, pre-flash and unexpected mode in early EB1s that were fixed in later batches so my guess is that SureFire changed the firmware. It's not that far-fetched that they would decide to go with clicky or tactical-specific firmware to address the issues, is it? After all, the majority of buyers won't be swapping parts to get their light to function in ways not described on the box. My early-ish EB1T (serial #5000) has these issues although I hesitate to call them as such, they've never interfered with my normal operation of the light! Also, see Robin24k's post I've quoted below.



cankster said:


> I didn't get that deep into the details with them. I mean perhaps the cap itself gets one flash program and the head the other, they did say that the light got 2 programs...


Nah... pretty sure the tailcap on the clicky version is just a simple on-off switch, and the tactical incorporates a resistored circuit for low mode, but that's about it - no fancy electronics in the tailcap. May be totally mistaken, though! 



Robin24k said:


> There should be different heads for the EB2, or at least different firmware. I can't repro the high/low switching behavior on my EB2T, regardless how hard or fast I press it. Preflash and temporary lockout issues found in the EB1T are not present in the EB2T, and shorting the tailcap does not switch high/low...


Robin, thanks for these choice morsels of information. I guess SF decided that a single, do-it-all version of firmware is more trouble than it's worth!



glock_nor_cal said:


> Well this is not what I was told today when I called Surefire. The guy on the phone said he had one in his hand and could replicate the problem I had, and said that it depends on how fast he strobed the light. He was wishy washy on whether my light was malfunctioning or not. He offered to give me an RMA and ship it back to them at my cost which I declined.


Wait for an outcome to cankster's case, then try again?



Robin24k said:


> Any ideas on the LED? Here are some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to tell, XM-L2? Can the XP-G2 get up to 500 lumens? Or perhaps an emitter from Nichia? Somebody open up theirs already!  :devil:

Caught your edit, thanks for more information! Flashlight Wikia is interpreting your direct linking to the image as an attempt to hot-link, though. Here's a link to the Wiki page itself: http://flashlightwiki.com/Osram#Oslon_Square


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Aug 6, 2013)

I am going to see how it goes with his light before I send mine back. I hope they don't keep it long! The high/low thing is starting to bother me, but I don't want to be without my new toy for several weeks


----------



## Machete God (Aug 6, 2013)

glock_nor_cal said:


> I am going to see how it goes with his light before I send mine back. I hope they don't keep it long! The high/low thing is starting to bother me, but I don't want to be without my new toy for several weeks


Keep it on the L4 body and use it as a clicky for now


----------



## cankster (Aug 6, 2013)

glock_nor_cal said:


> Well this is not what I was told today when I called Surefire. The guy on the phone said he had one in his hand and could replicate the problem I had, and said that it depends on how fast he strobed the light. He was wishy washy on whether my light was malfunctioning or not. He offered to give me an RMA and ship it back to them at my cost which I declined.



Well that does not surprise me, its always a riot talking to different or even the same people from day to day. I have seen in my business the same individuals or departments talking to different employees of mine and received shockingly different reports. I will post an update on how it functions when I get it back. If it works as it should and goes to high every time i push high, as of course it should always do, then I guess its up to the individual to decide what is working properly for a tactical switch: sometimes high is low and sometimes high is high or....... high is always high, and low is always low. To me one is clearly the correct way it should work and one at least to me very undesirable. Then it comes down to if you can do without your flashlight for a week or 2 while its fixed. The tech I talked to yesterday said they might have to reprogram their inventory due to this problem. The person you talked to may have said it was designed purposely to be erratic and glitchy, go figure. The truth to me is clear, who would want it, or design it, to have high sometimes be low?

Cank.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 6, 2013)

What's the S/N of your light?



Machete God said:


> There were reports of timeout, pre-flash and unexpected mode in early EB1s that were fixed in later batches so my guess is that SureFire changed the firmware. It's not that far-fetched that they would decide to go with clicky or tactical-specific firmware to address the issues, is it? After all, the majority of buyers won't be swapping parts to get their light to function in ways not described on the box. My early-ish EB1T (serial #5000) has these issues although I hesitate to call them as such, they've never interfered with my normal operation of the light! Also, see Robin24k's post I've quoted below.


That's news to me. Were the issues fixed by specializing the heads?



Machete God said:


> Hard to tell, XM-L2? Can the XP-G2 get up to 500 lumens? Or perhaps an emitter from Nichia?


That's what I was thinking, but the die is much smaller. I'm surprised that the Oslon Square is able to put out 500 lumens...the EB2 draws 1.2A at the tail, which is the same as the Fury. Could the OSRAM be as efficient as the XM-L?


----------



## Machete God (Aug 6, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> What's the S/N of your light?


A05000. Not an early-ish number like 00089 or something, I know. My light runs beautifully on primaries, IFR and IMR (and also ICR actually, but only in the 14500 size and above) whereas other users have reported ability to use either IFR or IMR, but not both. This led me to believe that my light is an "early" version... perhaps mistakenly?



Robin24k said:


> That's news to me. Were the issues fixed by specializing the heads?


LOL! If it's news to you, it's probably news to me! You mean to say the issues were NOT fixed, and if I bought a brand new EB1T today I would experience the timeout, pre-flash and unexpected modes? I had come to this conclusion (that the issues had been fixed in later batches) based on reports in the EB1 discussion threads and also partly based on the fact that you mentioned the EB2 heads were specialised.



Robin24k said:


> That's what I was thinking, but the die is much smaller. I'm surprised that the Oslon Square is able to put out 500 lumens...the EB2 draws 1.2A at the tail, which is the same as the Fury. Could the OSRAM be as efficient as the XM-L?


It appears so! The efficiency of Oslon Square's highest bin (NQ) at 1.5A is right smack in the middle of the XM-L's T5 and T6 bins (see http://flashlightwiki.com/Osram#Oslon_Square vs http://flashlightwiki.com/Cree#XM-L). Still waiting for an intrepid CPFer to crack open his EB2 and get us some close-up pictures of the emitter


----------



## cankster (Aug 6, 2013)

I emailed the tech I have been dealing with today to let him know the light was on its way, and ask a question . I asked him to be very clear on what I should expect when it comes back and what their design goal was for a tactical switch, specifically the EB2's. I said it was my understanding that a 2 stage tactical switch should go low on half press and high on full press, and never vary from that. He said "That is correct, if you mash the light it should always and only come on in high and not switch to low". 

Not sure if this clears anything up, but I was glad to hear it.

Cank.


----------



## Machete God (Aug 6, 2013)

cankster said:


> I emailed the tech I have been dealing with today to let him know the light was on its way, and ask a question . I asked him to be very clear on what I should expect when it comes back and what their design goal was for a tactical switch, specifically the EB2's. I said it was my understanding that a 2 stage tactical switch should go low on half press and high on full press, and never vary from that. He said "That is correct, if you mash the light it should always and only come on in high and not switch to low".
> 
> Not sure if this clears anything up, but I was glad to hear it.
> 
> Cank.


Thank you for the update and for asking a precise and explicit question, Cank.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 6, 2013)

Machete God said:


> A05000. Not an early-ish number like 00089 or something, I know. My light runs beautifully on primaries, IFR and IMR (and also ICR actually, but only in the 14500 size and above) whereas other users have reported ability to use either IFR or IMR, but not both. This led me to believe that my light is an "early" version... perhaps mistakenly?


I believe I asked the S/N question for the EB2T with high/low switching, just to see if it was an early EB2. Anyways, the problem with LFP on single-cell SureFire lights is the fully-charged voltage. Does yours work with fully-charged LFP (~3.65V)?



Machete God said:


> LOL! If it's news to you, it's probably news to me! You mean to say the issues were NOT fixed, and if I bought a brand new EB1T today I would experience the timeout, pre-flash and unexpected modes? I had come to this conclusion (that the issues had been fixed in later batches) based on reports in the EB1 discussion threads and also partly based on the fact that you mentioned the EB2 heads were specialised.


I've been out of the loop for a couple months due to work, and I've only been reading a couple threads because of the EB2. I'm not sure what the status is on the EB1...will need to ask for an update on that.



Machete God said:


> It appears so! The efficiency of Oslon Square's highest bin (NQ) at 1.5A is right smack in the middle of the XM-L's T5 and T6 bins (see http://flashlightwiki.com/Osram#Oslon_Square vs http://flashlightwiki.com/Cree#XM-L). Still waiting for an intrepid CPFer to crack open his EB2 and get us some close-up pictures of the emitter


I'm pretty convinced that it's an Oslon Square, so I won't try that. :nana:


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 6, 2013)

Even if I have many Surefire lights and love them, I am a bit dissapointed when it comes to these new versions. At first I was doubtful about the claim of same runtime with 500lm as the 200lm of the predecessor, and I was right. The claimed runtime is until the brightness is 50lm and the true stable brightness is ~350lm. In other words not that much improvement compared to the predecessor as one could think based on the specification.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 6, 2013)

"chinese lumens"


----------



## cankster (Aug 6, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> Even if I have many Surefire lights and love them, I am a bit dissapointed when it comes to these new versions. At first I was doubtful about the claim of same runtime with 500lm as the 200lm of the predecessor, and I was right. The claimed runtime is until the brightness is 50lm and the true stable brightness is ~350lm. In other words not that much improvement compared to the predecessor as one could think based on the specification.



I can understand being annoyed about the stable vs. burst lumens, especially with them not calling them burst, but were not the other models run times based to 50lm as well?


----------



## 880arm (Aug 6, 2013)

EB2T Tan arrived today and it's nice 

I liked the little bit of extra grip provided by the finish on the EB2C-BK but this tan version puts it to shame. It is even more of a matte finish and is even more tactile. I'm anxious to carry it for a few days and will be updating the review with my observations.







I haven't had much time to play around with it yet but I did do some parts swapping to get an idea of how all the different versions worked with the various switches. All of the following is based upon the following three lights:

EB2C-BK A00295 (Black with clicky switch - the one I first reviewed)
EB2T-TN A01012 (Tan with tactical 2-stage switch - just arrived)
EB1C-BK A01255 (Black with clicky switch - bought when they first came out)

An LX2 and E1B were involved for comparison purposes as well.

*Results*

The EB2C and EB2T heads are different. As already mentioned it's probably just a programming thing or a jumper added/removed inside the head but they definitely do not operate the same way.

The EB2T uses a single mode head, just like the LX2. As with the LX2, the low output is derived solely from the resistor in the tailcap. When tested in different configurations I achieved the following results:

EB2T (in stock form) - I got the same results as Robin. A full press always resulted in high output no matter how fast I pressed or how I tried to "trick" it.
EB2T head + EB2C switch - High mode all the time. No low mode.

Other tests:

EB2C head + EB2T tailcap - I had the same results as cankster with his EB2T. I believe all the talk about the head having the wrong programming is confusing the issue. They probably just put the wrong head on your light. Aside from the obvious difference in color (one is tan, one is black) I can't see any external differences on the EB2C and EB2T heads, even down to the red dot next to the spring.
I tried both heads on an LX2 and they behaved the same as above. The EB2T head worked fine, the EB2C head would go High/Low when cycled quickly (just like most other 2-mode lights).

Now, here's where it gets interesting . . . I tried the EB2T 2-stage tailcap on my EB1C and got the same result as described by Machete God. It worked pretty well as a 2-stage light and I had to try fairly hard to get it to mess up. I could get a little bit of a flash or flicker every now and then but 99% of the time it behaved like I wanted. From a practical standpoint I would say it was near perfect.

So, what's it all mean? Based on the three EBx lights I have on hand, I'm seeing evidence of 3 different UI's. The EB2T is a single mode head (like the LX2), the EB2C operates like a traditional 2-mode head (like the original E1B Backup), and the head from the EB1C manages to do both pretty well but not absolutely perfectly.

All this 2-stage tailcap activity has reminded me of how long it has been since I have carried my LX2 regularly. My first impression is that the tailcap on the EB2T is a little bit easier to press than the LX2 but the LX2 is still more comfortable in my hand. I will need to carry the EB2T for a while and see how I adjust.


----------



## cankster (Aug 6, 2013)

I call that a level 1 report. Very interesting, thanks for your efforts . 

Cank


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Aug 6, 2013)

880arm said:


> EB2T Tan arrived today and it's nice
> 
> I liked the little bit of extra grip provided by the finish on the EB2C-BK but this tan version puts it to shame. It is even more of a matte finish and is even more tactile. I'm anxious to carry it for a few days and will be updating the review with my observations.
> 
> ...



Nice. I love the look of the Tan. Thanks for the write-up. So do you have both the Tan and the Black EB2? You said the Tan is more grippy? Is in HAIII like the L4 body?


----------



## SmokeJumperr (Aug 6, 2013)

880arm said:


> EB2T Tan arrived today and it's nice
> 
> I liked the little bit of extra grip provided by the finish on the EB2C-BK but this tan version puts it to shame. It is even more of a matte finish and is even more tactile. I'm anxious to carry it for a few days and will be updating the review with my observations.
> 
> ...




if you don't mind my asking, how'd you get a tan version? I can't find them anywhere and my usual go to SF dealer is still awaiting EB2's. I was just curious, you can PM if you prefer. Your reviews are very good.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 6, 2013)

glock_nor_cal said:


> Nice. I love the look of the Tan. Thanks for the write-up. So do you have both the Tan and the Black EB2? You said the Tan is more grippy? Is in HAIII like the L4 body?



I don't know whether my samples are representative of all others but yes, the tan copy I has just a little more grip than the black one. I can definitely tell the lights apart, just by touch. I don't really know how to quantify something like how "grippy" a finish is but neither light is what I would call slick (another term that's hard to quantify). 

All of the new SureFire's are hard anodized. Come to think of it, I guess the 6P Original is the only one left that isn't HA.



SmokeJumperr said:


> if you don't mind my asking, how'd you get a tan version? I can't find them anywhere and my usual go to SF dealer is still awaiting EB2's. I was just curious, you can PM if you prefer. Your reviews are very good.



The Tan EB2T is a review sample from SureFire. I don't know when they will be available at retail but I wouldn't think it would be too long.

The release of the EB2's has gone differently than other recent lights. I bought my EB2C from a retailer I had never heard of before and it seems like only a few retailers have them so far.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 6, 2013)

I would say that the tan finish feels like 3000 grit sandpaper, so it's definately more grippy than the smooth black finish.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 6, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> I would say that the tan finish feels like 3000 grit sandpaper, so it's definately more grippy than the smooth black finish.



I don't think I have ever handled 3000 grit before but I would say that's a good call. I was just sitting here thinking how it reminds me of a piece of fine grain Kentucky sandstone - both in look and feel.


----------



## litlmh (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but I thought I'd chime in. My EB1T and EB2T both exhibit the same symptoms - mash on the tactical tailcap fast enough, and it switches modes when it's always supposed to be at full power. I've emailed Surefire to see what they'll say... hopefully this gets resolved!


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 7, 2013)

cankster said:


> I can understand being annoyed about the stable vs. burst lumens, especially with them not calling them burst, but were not the other models run times based to 50lm as well?



I think the predecessors also were, but without the ~30% decline within the first minutes.


----------



## cankster (Aug 7, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> I think the predecessors also were, but without the ~30% decline within the first minutes.



Yea so the only real issue is that they don't announce 500lm burst for lets say 2 minutes, then 350lm or whatever for 30min or whatever it was. Personally I like the burst concept because for me 2 min or less is most of my use, but I think I read that the burst then the drop, is not designed into the lights. That its an effect of battery voltage drop and not related to the flashlight. In this case the possibility exists for a battery to be produced that fixes this issue and lets the flashlight run at 500lm without dropping. From this perpective I can see how Surefire might not consider this "their" issue to announce/deal with. 

Cank.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 7, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> I think the predecessors also were, but without the ~30% decline within the first minutes.



You could call it a 30% decline for the first few minutes or a 30% "burst" until the battery voltage sags (EDIT: As suggested below, the drop may be regulated. See the next couple of posts) and the light begins running in regulation. One respected company is using the latter as a "feature" on some of their new lights.

I look forward to someone testing these new lights in an integrating sphere so we can know exactly at what point the EB2's output is 500 lumens. Is it at initial turn-on? At 30 seconds? Or could it be at 20 minutes after the light settles fully into regulation? I feel that many of us, myself included, may have made some incorrect assumptions about the EB2 and E2DL Ultra outputs dropping as low as 350 lumens after the initial "burst" is over.

Just like SureFire, Gene Malkoff has a solid reputation of accurately (some would say conservatively) rating the output of his lights so I went looking back through my old runtime tests and to see if I could come up with any valid comparisons. I changed my testing setup a while back so I couldn't use all of my data but my tests with the M361N LMH (375 rated lumens) and MDC AA (400 lumens on 1x14500) were run with the same rig I'm using now.






I'm just a guy with a light box and a meter so this doesn't "prove" anything about the absolute output (in lumens) of any of these lights but I feel confident in saying that the EB2 consistently produces more output than the other two. This would be expected based upon their rated outputs and the M361N makes for a nice comparison with its nearly dead-flat regulation after a small initial drop in output.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 7, 2013)

cankster said:


> Personally I like the burst concept because for me 2 min or less is most of my use, but I think I read that the burst then the drop, is not designed into the lights. That its an effect of battery voltage drop and not related to the flashlight. In this case the possibility exists for a battery to be produced that fixes this issue and lets the flashlight run at 500lm without dropping.


No, that's not the case with regulated step-down, which is designed into the light. It will happen every time regardless of battery type or charge.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 7, 2013)

cankster said:


> Yea so the only real issue is that they don't announce 500lm burst for lets say 2 minutes, then 350lm or whatever for 30min or whatever it was. Personally I like the burst concept because for me 2 min or less is most of my use, but I think I read that the burst then the drop, is not designed into the lights. That its an effect of battery voltage drop and not related to the flashlight. In this case the possibility exists for a battery to be produced that fixes this issue and lets the flashlight run at 500lm without dropping. From this perpective I can see how Surefire might not consider this "their" issue to announce/deal with.
> 
> Cank.





880arm said:


> You could call it a 30% decline for the first few minutes or a 30% "burst" until the battery voltage sags and the light begins running in regulation. One respected company is using the latter as a "feature" on some of their new lights.
> 
> I look forward to someone testing these new lights in an integrating sphere so we can know exactly at what point the EB2's output is 500 lumens. Is it at initial turn-on? At 30 seconds? Or could it be at 20 minutes after the light settles fully into regulation? I feel that many of us, myself included, may have made some incorrect assumptions about the EB2 and E2DL Ultra outputs dropping as low as 350 lumens after the initial "burst" is over.
> 
> ...



Interesting thoughts. Here I wonder: does this mean that the burst mode occurs only the first time you turn on the light with fresh batteries(if letting it be on for a while), and after that it will be regulated at the lower output from the start?


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 7, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> Interesting thoughts. Here I wonder: does this mean that the burst mode occurs only the first time you turn on the light with fresh batteries(if letting it be on for a while), and after that it will be regulated at the lower output from the start?


No, it will happen every time.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 7, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> No, it will happen every time.



That should mean that the short burst is programmed in the curcuit, and not because direct drive? The battery would not keep the higher initial voltage every time even when it goes low(er), or am I wrong?


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 7, 2013)

It doesn't have to do with battery voltage because it is programmed into the light. The same behavior can be seen with LFP123A's.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 7, 2013)

litlmh said:


> I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but I thought I'd chime in. My EB1T and EB2T both exhibit the same symptoms - mash on the tactical tailcap fast enough, and it switches modes when it's always supposed to be at full power. I've emailed Surefire to see what they'll say... hopefully this gets resolved!



I would call them. Lots of members here never get a response via email. Please let us know what you find out...


----------



## 880arm (Aug 7, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> Interesting thoughts. Here I wonder: does this mean that the burst mode occurs only the first time you turn on the light with fresh batteries(if letting it be on for a while), and after that it will be regulated at the lower output from the start?



I'm beginning to understand the point that Robin is trying to make and now I'm doubting my thought that the drop was due to voltage sag. If voltage alone, as I suggested, was the reason for the varying output then the rechargeable cells would have had a noticeably higher initial output than CR123a's. 

I should have avoided commenting on the reason for the drop as my point with the previous post was only to illustrate that perhaps the E2B is not dropping *from *500 lumens but instead it may be dropping *to *500 lumens (or something close to that).

I am going to edit the previous post accordingly.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 7, 2013)

It would have been a long-winded explanation and I was in a hurry to get to work, so hopefully my brief mumblings are starting to make more sense. 

If you have a reasonably-sized light box and another light that is known to be around 500 lumens (maybe a Streamlight ProTac HL or Strion LED HL), you should be able to get a rough estimate. I doubt SureFire would market 700 lumens as 500 lumens, and the Oslon Square LED isn't capable of that much output, so it should be 500 lumens initially.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 7, 2013)

880arm,

I am also interested to read some report about where EB2 puts out 500lm. It should not surprise me if the initial boost brightness is significantly higher than 500lm. My P2X Fury definitely puts out ~600 ANSI lm with fresh CR123s and then it drops just slightly(less than 10%) until it becomes stable, providing holding it in my hand.


----------



## litlmh (Aug 7, 2013)

cland72 said:


> I would call them. Lots of members here never get a response via email. Please let us know what you find out...



The email reply that they sent wasn't very useful... I believe they misunderstood my question.

When I called Surefire, technical support said that the lights were programmed to work that way (hard mash to high, hard mash to low, etc). However, he said that they could reprogram my lights with a quick turnaround time if I sent it in to them. They issued an RMA for both my EB1T and EB2T which were behaving that way. Really pleased with Surefire technical support :thumbsup:


----------



## cland72 (Aug 7, 2013)

litlmh said:


> The email reply that they sent wasn't very useful... I believe they misunderstood my question.
> 
> When I called Surefire, technical support said that the lights were programmed to work that way (hard mash to high, hard mash to low, etc). However, he said that they could reprogram my lights with a quick turnaround time if I sent it in to them. They issued an RMA for both my EB1T and EB2T which were behaving that way. Really pleased with Surefire technical support :thumbsup:



Glad to hear it! Although I highly doubt they "were programmed to work that way"... I think they probably put a bunch of click model heads on some tactical switched bodies, and now they are realizing their mistake.

Either way, hope they work it out!


----------



## cankster (Aug 7, 2013)

I wish I would have thought of marking the head on my flashlight to see if they replace it or reprogram it.

Cank


----------



## enomosiki (Aug 7, 2013)

Got my EB2-T today and it, too, had the clicky's UI. I called Surefire and the representative authorized the RMA within minutes, so that it could be re-flashed.

I also voiced my concern about my lack of faith with the stock two-way clip, and asked if I could buy some more, and he said that he would ship a few out, which was awesome.


----------



## tonkem (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes, my dealings with Surefire have been nothing short of impressive. I have 2 E1L's older 2 way 3/45 lumen models. I called them and asked if I could buy 2 of the 2 way clips for the E1B, they told me that they don't sell them. I mentioned that I just wanted to add them to the lights I already owned. I then conversed with 2 tech support reps, one was a manager, who proceeded to tell me that they were not sure they would fit, but I told them that I had seen many add them to their E1L's without issue. He then said, "We will ship 2 of them to you, no charge". That is service! I love my E1L's with the 2 way clips. Being that they added the 2 way clip to the new E1L, I would guess that they are figuring that out


----------



## hcd615 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry to ask this but - I have two EB2-T light coming today. What behavior should I be looking for to test if the UI is not working properly? If I understand, when I press the tailcap button (soft / half) it is LOW mode, (hard / full) press is HIGH mode - same as my EB1's behavior. So if faulty what will they do, I am a bit confused.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 8, 2013)

hcd615 said:


> Sorry to ask this but - I have two EB2-T light coming today. What behavior should I be looking for to test if the UI is not working properly? If I understand, when I press the tailcap button (soft / half) it is LOW mode, (hard / full) press is HIGH mode - same as my EB1's behavior. So if faulty what will they do, I am a bit confused.



They should do just what you described. The EB2T's with the wrong head on them will give you low output with a hard/full press if you cycle the light OFF-ON-OFF-ON quickly and repeatedly.

Easy test - Just make full presses as quickly as you can. If the EB2T is working properly you should only see high mode. If it's not, you will know after a couple of presses.


----------



## hcd615 (Aug 8, 2013)

880arm - THANK YOU for the quick response! Just tested my EB1 on my night table and it seems to work. Let's hope the new EB2's work as designed. If not I have to send it back to SF and be without it, that stinks! I just bought them yesterday and have them overnighted.

What does it seem so far - the ones people are getting are faulty so far, or is there a chance mine could have the "correct head" and work properly?


----------



## hcd615 (Aug 8, 2013)

So I got the lights. 

-->> One I press on/off at a STEADY pace and HIGH mode each time.

-->> Other light being pressed at a STEADY pace goes to HIGH then LOW mode every other time. 

Called SF and the rep said said it is faulty. Very friendly and helpful! Going back to SF today to be reprogrammed.


----------



## BillSWPA (Aug 8, 2013)

Just tested my EB!T. If I am very deliberate in quickly pressing the button, quickly and completely releasing it, and quickly pressing it again, I can get it to go into low mode with a full press. It has to be so deliberately done that I cannot see it happening during any realistic use of the light.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Aug 8, 2013)

880arm said:


>


The runtime graph looks more or less like the E2DLU graph.

Is it possible to do a 2nd measurement, but this time you are cooling the flashlight with a small fan?

In the German Messerforum we found out, that the E2LU has a temterature regulated output. If the light gets to hot, it reduces the power. At the beginning we were surprised becausethe E2DLU runtime graph we took was different to the graph postet here in CPF, later wie found out it is because we were cooling the light with a small fan.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 8, 2013)

WarriorOfLight said:


> The runtime graph looks more or less like the E2DLU graph.
> 
> Is it possible to do a 2nd measurement, but this time you are cooling the flashlight with a small fan?
> 
> In the German Messerforum we found out, that the E2LU has a temterature regulated output. If the light gets to hot, it reduces the power. At the beginning we were surprised becausethe E2DLU runtime graph we took was different to the graph postet here in CPF, later wie found out it is because we were cooling the light with a small fan.



Thank you for sharing that link, it was very interesting. Hats off to the posters at Messerforum for coming to that conclusion. I had wondered why the output of the E2DL Ultra and EB2 fluctuated so much while running in regulation and the thermal management you mentioned could be a good explanation.

As you said, the graphs of the E2DL Ultra and EB2 are very nearly the same but in my limited testing the E2DL Ultra has maintained its output at a slightly higher level than the EB2. As a trade-off to that, the EB2 maintains the output slightly longer and has a longer "tail" of low output after it drops out of regulation. This was more evident when running CR123's than with rechargeables.

I don't have a small fan handy to test this with but I may be able to come up with something before this weekend when I will try some more runtime tests.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 8, 2013)

880arm said:


> I don't have a small fan handy to test this with but I may be able to come up with something before this weekend when I will try some more runtime tests.



Actually holding the light in the hand can have a significant importance when it comes to cooling, I know that with as well E2DL and P2X Fury. I think it's quite similar as fan cooling.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 8, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> Actually holding the light in the hand can have a significant importance when it comes to cooling, I know that with as well E2DL and P2X Fury. I think it's quite similar as fan cooling.



I've always known that putting the light in a holder (as I do) is about the worst possible scenario for the light because there is nowhere for the heat to go. I can probably handle a small fan but me holding the lights is out of the question. Just imagine what that would have been like with the E2LAA's! :laughing:


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Aug 9, 2013)

880arm said:


> Thank you for sharing that link, it was very interesting. Hats off to the posters at Messerforum for coming to that conclusion. I had wondered why the output of the E2DL Ultra and EB2 fluctuated so much while running in regulation and the thermal management you mentioned could be a good explanation.


We were also surprised, we did not expect a terman lanagement. After a few tests with and without cooling we were pretty sure that the E2DLU is more intelligent than we all expected. At all I like my E2DLU much. It is a great light for CR123 and also LFP123 cells.

At the moment for a Non-US citizen it is difficuilt to get a EB2, since this light is really band new. I guess it will take a few weeks until there is a change go get one. My expectation to the EB2 is a more or less similar output and runtime. I'd assume the head of the E2DLU and the EB2 variants (tactical and two stage) are more or less identical in hardware. At least I'd do it this way. I think the EB2 Tactical will be a nice replacement for the good old LX2.


----------



## Viking (Aug 10, 2013)

This make me wonder.

Could the difference between seans and 880arms LFP graph for the E2DL Ultra be because sean was using a fan , while 880arm was not ?

Whether Sean was using a fan or not I don't know.
I'm just wondering :thinking:


----------



## 880arm (Aug 10, 2013)

Viking said:


> This make me wonder.
> 
> Could the difference between seans and 880arms LFP graph for the E2DL Ultra be because sean was using a fan , while 880arm was not ?
> 
> ...



Absolutely.

I have run a series of short (16 minute) tests on LiPo's and the cooling fan makes quite a bit of difference. As a point of comparison, at the 15 minute mark, output drops to about 71% without cooling but is still maintaining at 90% with cooling. It's going to cost me some more CR123's but I'm going to load a pair and see what they do with fan cooling.

Thanks again to WarriorOfLight and the members at Messerforum for pointing this out.


----------



## Viking (Aug 10, 2013)

880arm

Thank you once again for your hard work.


I'm really looking forward to see a graph with a fan as well. Either for Cr123 or LFP. Or even better both


----------



## 880arm (Aug 10, 2013)

WarriorOfLight said:


> The runtime graph looks more or less like the E2DLU graph.
> 
> Is it possible to do a 2nd measurement, but this time you are cooling the flashlight with a small fan?
> 
> In the German Messerforum we found out, that the E2LU has a temterature regulated output. If the light gets to hot, it reduces the power. At the beginning we were surprised becausethe E2DLU runtime graph we took was different to the graph postet here in CPF, later wie found out it is because we were cooling the light with a small fan.



I would say that the following graph would confirm those results. Thank you, and the members at the German Messerforum, for finding and sharing this information.



Viking said:


> I'm really looking forward to see a graph with a fan as well. Either for Cr123 or LFP. Or even better both



Well, since you asked nicely 







The cooling fan made a huge difference with regard to the EB2's ability to sustain the higher output. Of course nothing in life is free, so this higher output comes at the expense of "flat" runtime.

This still doesn't show how the light will behave in the "real world" as I don't think simply holding the light in hand will provide the same benefit as the fan blowing directly on it. However, it does give a good indication that the batteries are able to sustain the output if given a chance. 

I have updated the original post with this revised chart and will be doing the same with my reviews of the EB2 and E2DL Ultra.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 10, 2013)

What were the conditions when you performed the uncooled runtime test? It looks like your EB2 had a step-down to 65%, resulting in a 2h tactical runtime (which in this case, is the same as FL1).

At 75F ambient, my EB2 had a step-down to 55% and a 2.25 hour tactical runtime that is consistent with manufacturer specifications.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 10, 2013)

It was probably somewhere around 75F-78F ambient but I don't remember. The uncooled test was 2 weeks ago, soon after I received the first EB2.


----------



## Viking (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot 880arm. You're a brave man.
I wouldn't have dared to use lipos my self ( 2 x 4.2 volt ) 


you're right , the fan seems to make a huge difference. But for me at least , this might be a more realistic scenario. Since I almost always use my flashlight in small bursts. (less than a minute at a time )

Thanks again I really appreciate your effort.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 11, 2013)

Viking said:


> Thanks a lot 880arm. You're a brave man.
> I wouldn't have dared to use lipos my self ( 2 x 4.2 volt )



No, I was a lazy and tired man who was doing too much copying and pasting! :fail: I have fixed the chart to refer to LFP123's now. 




Viking said:


> you're right , the fan seems to make a huge difference. But for me at least , this might be a more realistic scenario. Since I almost always use my flashlight in small bursts. (less than a minute at a time )



My usage is pretty similar to that as well and I'm really liking the rechargeables more and more. I carry spare primaries anyway so the shorter runtime would not be an issue.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello Jim

Thnak you for the measurements with cooling. It seems the E2DLU and the EB2 are comparable in the output / runtime / behaviour (temperature regulation). At all from what I see now I'm sure I'll must have a tactical EB2 as LX2 replacement.


Best regards

Thomas


----------



## Viking (Aug 11, 2013)

880arm said:


> No, I was a lazy and tired man who was doing too much copying and pasting! :fail: I have fixed the chart to refer to LFP123's now.



Oh I see


----------



## tonkem (Aug 11, 2013)

880arm said:


> No, I was a lazy and tired man who was doing too much copying and pasting! :fail: I have fixed the chart to refer to LFP123's now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



880arm, can the surefire approved rechargeables use any other charger besides the one they provide with it? Or do you find that it is acceptable. I have a nitecore charger for my 18650 lights and like to use it. Thanks for all your testing, as it helps me make decisions on the lights to get


----------



## Viking (Aug 11, 2013)

You will need a LFP charger , a LI-Ion charger won't work.
But it can be any brand. I use a tenergy myself.


----------



## enomosiki (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm actually sad that there's no way to attach a lanyard to the thing. Z26 is too wide.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 11, 2013)

LED-Resource runtime test:


----------



## 880arm (Aug 11, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> LED-Resource runtime test:
> ​



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 11, 2013)

enomosiki said:


> I'm actually sad that there's no way to attach a lanyard to the thing. Z26 is too wide.


Me too! I just don't understand why can't SF do with the LX2 Ultra and be done with it.


----------



## litlmh (Aug 20, 2013)

Following up on my previous post, I got my EB1 and EB2 Tactical back today from Surefire, and both of them work exactly like my LX2 does. No amount of fast mashing causes low output. :thumbsup:


----------



## kyhunter1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Is 100% on the graph 500 lumens?




Robin24k said:


> LED-Resource runtime test:


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 20, 2013)

It's around 500 lumens, yes.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 21, 2013)

litlmh said:


> Following up on my previous post, I got my EB1 and EB2 Tactical back today from Surefire, and both of them work exactly like my LX2 does. No amount of fast mashing causes low output. :thumbsup:



That's great news, but I am disappointed they made such a blatant error in sending out lights with incorrectly programmed heads.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 21, 2013)

I wouldn't say incorrectly programmed, because they just had old firmware that worked correctly most of the time.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Question for Robin24K: Does it rebound back to 500 lumens after short runs and cool down time?


----------



## 880arm (Aug 21, 2013)

kyhunter1 said:


> Question for Robin24K: Does it rebound back to 500 lumens after short runs and cool down time?



I'm no Robin but I will say that my experience is that it will rebound. Based on the runtime test conducted with a fan blowing over the light it seems like the thermal management is the biggest contributor to the initial decline in output.

On another note, I have updated the original post and my review with some photos and observations related to the EB2T. Now that I have been able to spend some more time with both lights, here are a few more observations:




The EB2C has been solid. I have not experienced any mode jumping, skipping, flashing, or other undesired behaviors.
The EB2T was not absolutely perfect but I would still give it a passing grade. My sample seemed to be programmed correctly and I did not observe any instances where it was stuck in low mode with the switch fully depressed.

With regard to the EB2T I did have a few instances of a high-output flash when cycling between constant-on low output and off. It was fairly rare and I only experienced it when repeatedly cycling the switch. It never occurred during what I would consider normal use (I'm not sure why anyone would twist the tail cap to achieve "momentary" activation). Also, the tail cap threads on the EB2T have a little bit of play in them which is barely noticeable when using the light in momentary mode. As a result, if the tailcap is loosened just enough to turn the EB2T off, a slight side pressure on the tail cap can cause the light to momentarily turn on. To prevent this from happening, the tailcap must be loosened approximately 1/8 turn from the constant-on low output position. I normally twist the tail cap farther than that when turning the light off so I had no issues with accidental activation.

These two minor issues didn't hurt my opinion of the EB2T, it's my favorite of the two. I also really like the tan finish!


----------



## kyhunter1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. That makes it a more favorable light for me. The thermal management is a good thing. 



880arm said:


> I'm no Robin but I will say that my experience is that it will rebound. Based on the runtime test conducted with a fan blowing over the light it seems like the thermal management is the biggest contributor to the initial decline in output.
> 
> On another note, I have updated the original post and my review with some photos and observations related to the EB2T. Now that I have been able to spend some more time with both lights, here are a few more observations:
> 
> ...


----------



## BillSWPA (Aug 21, 2013)

Not sure if this is relevant to the EB2T, but with my EB1T, I keep the tailcap rotated 3/8 turn from the on low position. This position is far enough from on to prevent accidental constant on, and close enough to on so that a reasonably firm, but not too hard, press will momentarily activate the light.


----------



## jlomein (Aug 22, 2013)

Which retailer is selling the tan tactical version right now?


----------



## 880arm (Aug 22, 2013)

BillSWPA said:


> Not sure if this is relevant to the EB2T, but with my EB1T, I keep the tailcap rotated 3/8 turn from the on low position. This position is far enough from on to prevent accidental constant on, and close enough to on so that a reasonably firm, but not too hard, press will momentarily activate the light.



That sounds about the same as the EB2T. 



jlomein said:


> Which retailer is selling the tan tactical version right now?



The one I received was a review sample from SureFire but it's not yet available on their site.

A Google search shows a few sites who say they have it in stock but the listings are a little confusing. For example, B&H lists it as "SureFire EB2-C Backup Dual-Output LED Flashlight (Tactical Tailcap Switch, Tan)" which is contradictory. The EB2T-TN part number is shown later in the listing but it then has a photo of the black version. 

For the time being, I believe I would contact any potential seller to verify what they actually have before placing an order for the EB2T-TN.


----------



## tonkem (Aug 22, 2013)

jlomein said:


> Which retailer is selling the tan tactical version right now?



Bhphoto has the tan tactical in stock : http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/998685-REG/surefire_eb2t_a_tn_fl_eb2_backup_6.html


----------



## cland72 (Aug 22, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> I wouldn't say incorrectly programmed, because they just had old firmware that worked correctly most of the time.



Where did the old firmware come from? LX2, E2DL?


----------



## jlomein (Aug 23, 2013)

Does anyone have an estimate on the EB2's lux and throw distance?

I've read that the LX2 is ~9280 lux, 190m throw, and the P2X Fury is ~10000 lux, 200m throw.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 23, 2013)

jlomein said:


> Does anyone have an estimate on the EB2's lux and throw distance?
> 
> I've read that the LX2 is ~9280 lux, 190m throw, and the P2X Fury is ~10000 lux, 200m throw.



I haven't tested the EB2 but it should be the same as the E2D LED Defender Ultra. SureFire rated it at 16,000 candela which would produce an ANSI beam distance of just over 250m.

Most people would consider the usable distance to be much less than that. For me it's effective to beyond 150m, which is about as far as I have tried to reach.


----------



## tsl (Aug 24, 2013)

880arm said:


> ... Also, the tail cap threads on the EB2T have a little bit of play in them which is barely noticeable when using the light in momentary mode. As a result, if the tailcap is loosened just enough to turn the EB2T off, a slight side pressure on the tail cap can cause the light to momentarily turn on.


This was typical experience with the L1/L2/A2 tailcaps as well. With the tailcap loosened just enough to turn the light off, you could press the side of the tailcap and momentarily turn the light on.


----------



## Walll (Aug 26, 2013)

Based on someone's experienced advice, how long would you suggest to wait before purchasing an EB2 from a dealer, as to make sure that they do not have the wrong heads? I assume it would be best to buy directly from Surefire so that one knows they are getting the newest fixed product... but saving some money is always nice.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 27, 2013)

Walll said:


> Based on someone's experienced advice, how long would you suggest to wait before purchasing an EB2 from a dealer, as to make sure that they do not have the wrong heads? I assume it would be best to buy directly from Surefire so that one knows they are getting the newest fixed product... but saving some money is always nice.



:welcome:

From the accounts I have seen posted here, it seems like it was only some of the tactical versions with black finish (EB2T-BK) that may have had the wrong head on them. If that's the version you're interested in purchasing, you could contact any potential seller with your concerns and ask them to verify the programming on their product.

The introduction of the EB2 was a little strange with it showing up in some lesser known location before the big sellers showed it in stock. It makes me wonder if maybe they were filling some of their smaller orders first and these were the ones that were mistakenly shipped with the wrong head on the EB2T-BK.


----------



## Walll (Aug 27, 2013)

880arm said:


> :welcome:
> 
> From the accounts I have seen posted here, it seems like it was only some of the tactical versions with black finish (EB2T-BK) that may have had the wrong head on them. If that's the version you're interested in purchasing, you could contact any potential seller with your concerns and ask them to verify the programming on their product.
> 
> The introduction of the EB2 was a little strange with it showing up in some lesser known location before the big sellers showed it in stock. It makes me wonder if maybe they were filling some of their smaller orders first and these were the ones that were mistakenly shipped with the wrong head on the EB2T-BK.



Thanks 880, I appreciate your welcome and advice. Yes I should have been more clear, I am wanting to get my hands on the tactical momentary switch version of the EB2, but I want to make sure I don't have to send it back to Surefire. 

That's interesting about the order that Surefire shipped out the EB2's, would you mind name dropping some of the bigger online dealers' websites? If not that's okay, I've been trying to learn which sites are the best; I just haven't been in the LED game long enough to know which are the popular sites/ who to trust the most. Take care!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for a great review! I hadn't heard of this light, didn't even know it was in the works. Guess I need to pay more attention!


----------



## carrot (Aug 29, 2013)

Walll said:


> That's interesting about the order that Surefire shipped out the EB2's, would you mind name dropping some of the bigger online dealers' websites? If not that's okay, I've been trying to learn which sites are the best; I just haven't been in the LED game long enough to know which are the popular sites/ who to trust the most. Take care!



PM sent.

I really want to pick up the EB2 after checking it out in person. It's a nice light, a bit long, but the output is great and it still carries easily enough.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 3, 2013)

Link to our review:

http://www.led-resource.com/2013/09/surefire-eb2-backup-review/


----------



## DAN92 (Sep 4, 2013)

880arm thank you for this excellent review, I will soon buy.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 4, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> Link to our review:
> 
> http://www.led-resource.com/2013/09/surefire-eb2-backup-review/



Nicely done :thumbsup:



DAN92 said:


> 880arm thank you for this excellent review, I will soon buy.



You're very welcome but just to be clear, the review linked above is Robin's review, which is indeed excellent.


----------



## the badger (Sep 10, 2013)

Is anybody aware whether or not Surefire addressed the issue with the tan EB2/tactical tailcap?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes, it has the updated firmware.


----------



## the badger (Sep 10, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> Yes, it has the updated firmware.



Thank you Robin!


----------



## Glock 22 (Sep 11, 2013)

You guys had to post this thread. Well it caused me to break the bank and order a EB2-C, I'm really excited to get it. From what I can read I gonna be getting an awesome light.


----------



## Risky (Sep 13, 2013)

Where can I buy it at?


----------



## 880arm (Sep 13, 2013)

Risky said:


> Where can I buy it at?



You can go here to find a dealer near you. If you want to buy online, you can find several retailers via Google.


----------



## DAN92 (Sep 15, 2013)

880arm said:


> You're very welcome but just to be clear, the review linked above is Robin's review, which is indeed excellent.


My message was referring to your post #1.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Sep 15, 2013)

Well I finally purchased the EB2. I was enthused to say the least back in January 2012 when I saw the LX2U at shot show (from videos) as many of you can understand, and really upset when they cancelled it. Well here we have a 500 lumen tactical two stage format just like the LX2U would have been and if I want I to can switch the head to my old LX2. So FINALLY AFTER 21 MONTHS I have this light.

As expected the light has a green/yellow tint. I know the Surefire line is that the human eye responds to this wavelength but I was thinking they were just saying that for marketing purposes however, I changed my mind on that. I looked through their 2012 catalog and noticed that Surefire seems to believe in the yellow/green tint. A couple helmet lights had yellow/green 5 MM LEDs and I recall the old A2 had a yellow/green LED option. This has made me think that Surefire is really cherry picking their LEDs to get that horrid yellow/green. I guess I don't mind it too much due to the fact (or alleged fact) that it helps with human sight. It does not seem to me as washed out at a distance. YMMV


----------



## Sean (Sep 15, 2013)

What happens if you put a click switch on the EB2 Tactical version?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 15, 2013)

With the revised firmware, it will behave like a single-output light.


----------



## carrot (Sep 15, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> With the revised firmware, it will behave like a single-output light.



In my opinion, this is lame. :thumbsdown:


----------



## litlmh (Sep 16, 2013)

carrot said:


> In my opinion, this is lame. :thumbsdown:



I can definitely understand that having the ability to lego parts together would be nice, but having the clicky programming with the tactical tailcap, in my opinion, made the UI somewhat problematic. I didn't think it would be a big issue until I encountered it in real-world usage. In this case, I was just taking a walk, and had the tailcap mashed down. After releasing it, I wanted to check something else out, so I mashed it down again and got low mode. In my situation, it was just an annoyance, but it was enough to convince me to send it back to Surefire to get it fixed. I wanted to know exactly which mode my light would turn on to, every time.


----------



## Sean (Sep 16, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> With the revised firmware, it will behave like a single-output light.



Ok but will it operate in low or high mode?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 16, 2013)

It is high-only.


----------



## Sean (Sep 16, 2013)

880arm said:


> I've run 5 tests (3 on the E2DL Ultra and 2 on the EB2) and they all come out with pretty similar results. These are (or were) brand new cells so I think a little of the variance is due to them getting a few cycles on them. They are coming off the charger now at a little higher voltage than before when I first got them.
> 
> When compared to Sean's results it appears he achieved a higher output for a shorter length of time than what I'm getting from my cells. Perhaps they are different brands? Hopefully he can chime in and provide some insight.



Was the light cooled while you were testing it? I had to hold it in my hand, alternated hands and blew on it to keep the temperature down. If I didn't do this, if i just set the light down on the sensor, the output would begin to sag so I held it and kept it cool(er).


----------



## Sean (Sep 16, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> It is high-only.



Is the tailcap standard e-series threads? I'm wondering if the tail switch (tape switch) from a scout light would work.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 16, 2013)

Sean said:


> Was the light cooled while you were testing it? I had to hold it in my hand, alternated hands and blew on it to keep the temperature down. If I didn't do this, if i just set the light down on the sensor, the output would begin to sag so I held it and kept it cool(er).



In reference to the post you quoted, I did nothing to cool the light. We were able to verify later the effect of cooling which resulted in an output curve similar to your result. (Link to post)



Sean said:


> Is the tailcap standard e-series threads? I'm wondering if the tail switch (tape switch) from a scout light would work.



The thread pitch is the same but older E-series tailcaps will not work on the EB1 or EB2 due to the body being longer. You can see an explanation of this in one of the old EB1 threads.


----------



## Laser2012 (Sep 16, 2013)

That's a good review. Looking forward more.


880arm said:


> Glad to hear it. Having plenty of work is a good thing but hopefully you aren't too buried.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing shabby about those photos! I'm glad you shared this one of the EB2 head, showing the red dot next to the spring which mine also has. Since the EB1 and EB2 heads are externally identical I wondered if that was added to tell them apart. If that's the case, I'm curious as to whether the tactical heads have a different marking.


----------



## Viking (Sep 17, 2013)

Sean said:


> I had to hold it in my hand, alternated hands and blew on it to keep the temperature down. If I didn't do this, if i just set the light down on the sensor, the output would begin to sag so I held it and kept it cool(er).



Thanks for letting us know that.
Your and 880arms graph (When using a fan) are exactly alike. Look at the two graphs:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Backup-Review-photos-beamshots-and-discussion( 880arms graph light blue line )

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?356967-Surefire-e2dl-ultra/page6( Seans graph )

I guess we can conclude using a fan is very close to holding the light.


----------



## spyrish (Sep 25, 2013)

Great thread! I have had an issue pop up with my EB2C. I click it to low and if I shake it a bit or move aggressively it switches to high mode.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 25, 2013)

Sounds like a connectivity issue. Check the springs on the head and tailcap.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 25, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> Sounds like a connectivity issue. Check the springs on the head and tailcap.



I agree.

I had that happen once with the E2DL Ultra. I made sure the head and tail were tight (I had been taking some LEGO photos) and haven't had the problem since. When I was reviewing the EB2 I was wondering about this so I shook it violently and whacked it against a 2x4 a few times and had no flickering or mode changing.

For good measure, I just tried both of them again and have no issues to report . . . . other than the fact my leg hurts. I didn't have a 2x4 handy this time


----------



## spyrish (Sep 26, 2013)

Stopped by SF yesterday and had tech support check it out. 

I was told that my issue was with the rechargeable batteries I was using, the SF branded version. They are a hair smaller then the disposable batteries that SF sells. This can cause the batteries to separate and reconnect causing the flashlight to reboot in high mode. They said they were aware of the issue.

They swapped out the batteries with standard SF branded batteries and no issues.


----------



## jlomein (Sep 26, 2013)

Just got my EB2 Tactical in Tan. There is an issue with twisting the tail cap for constant on. When I twist to constant low mode, and then twist back to off, the light will flash the high mode before turning off. High mode will also sometimes flash when I use momentary low mode and then let go. 

I will try cleaning and re-lubing the threads (doesn't seem like there's any lube on the threads at all).

EDIT: just cleaned and re-lubed it. Still has the problem. I'm hoping there's an easy fix for this that doesn't require a return to Surefire.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Sep 30, 2013)

I would like to know if my tail stand shrouds will fit. Are the EB series rubber boot retainer threads e series or L series?


----------



## tobrien (Oct 3, 2013)

question question to be clear: the E2DLU and EB2T both have the exact same temperature regulation I'm assuming?


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes, the regulation is identical.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 4, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> Yes, the regulation is identical.



gotcha, thank you Robin! I wanted to check on that because I _want_ to buy an EB2 tan, but didn't want to miss out on any ED2DLU features haha


----------



## jlomein (Oct 5, 2013)

So I read about 880arm's post where he uses a AW 17670. He gets a high output 30% lower than running CR123, that runs for 25 minutes before output decreases, with total runtime at ~2.5 hours.

Has anyone tried two RCR123 cells? Would this be destructive to the EB2?


----------



## DAN92 (Oct 25, 2013)

I bought today EB2 "Clicky" (Black), I'll probably also take the "Tactical" version.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 25, 2013)

880arm said:


> The thread pitch is the same but older E-series tailcaps will not work on the EB1 or EB2 due to the body being longer. You can see an explanation of this in one of the old EB1 threads.



Whoa good to know.

Sean I THINK, & 880arm will correct me if I'm wrong, that you can put the eb2 head on an executive body with a click tailcap & you will have the single high mode we're looking for.


----------



## 880arm (Oct 25, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Sean I THINK, & 880arm will correct me if I'm wrong, that you can put the eb2 head on an executive body with a click tailcap & you will have the single high mode we're looking for.



That is correct for the EB2-T head. It will function as a single level light, in high mode only, when used with a standard clicky tailcap.


----------



## DAN92 (Nov 2, 2013)

Received today.

Surefire EB2 Backup (Clicky Switch)








Surefire EB2C and EB1T Backup.


----------



## 880arm (Nov 2, 2013)

DAN92 said:


> Received today.
> 
> Surefire EB2 Backup (Clicky Switch)



That's a nice pair of lights. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## DAN92 (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes, thanks 880arm. :thumbsup:


----------



## DAN92 (Nov 30, 2013)

I bought EB2T to go with my EB2C.

Enjoy!


----------



## 880arm (Dec 1, 2013)

DAN92 said:


> I bought EB2T to go with my EB2C.
> 
> Enjoy!



Way to go Dan. Have you picked your favorite yet?

-----------------------

On a different note, someone asked in another thread about what holsters could be used with the EB2. Since I had a box full of SureFire holsters, I tried a few out.

The biggest issue with the holsters is that most of them were designed for the 6P and may be large enough at the top to allow the EB2 to work itself down deeper into the holster. It won't fall completely out of any of them but, with a few, it can get down deep enough that it could be difficult to remove. Also, with nylon holsters, the belt clip on the EB2 can be a nuisance if it hangs on a seam when withdrawing it from the holster.

The common nylon holsters break down as follows:

*V20-BK* - This one has the largest top opening of all the holsters I tried. The EB2 fits but will slide down into the holster with even a small amount of activity. Note: Some V20's may work well if the bottom tapers more than the ones shown here.




*V20-OD* - Slightly smaller than the V20-BK but the EB2 will still slide down with enough activity. Note: Some V20's may work well if the bottom tapers more than the ones shown here.




*V21-BK* - Good fit. Since this holster was also designed for use with the A2 and L1, the bottom is tighter than the V20 and won't allow the EB2 to slide down any further.




*V21-OD* - Slightly smaller than the V21-BK but works just as well.




*V25-BK* - About the same as the V20-BK. Note: Some V25's may work well if the bottom tapers more than the one shown here.




*V91-BK* - Works out about the same as the V21, although it is has a much longer flap and is a bit longer overall. This is the holster that SureFire recommends for use with the E2D LED Defender Ultra.




Comparison photos of the different holsters









Based upon the samples I have, the V21 seems to be the best option, followed by the V91. Several years ago the V20 and V25 were also recommended for use with smaller lights such as the L4 and E2L. Although the ones I have won't work with the EB2, it seems possible that the design may have changed and some older ones may work fine. Worst case, if you have a V20 or V25, it could probably be made to work with a needle and some strong thread.

The old leather holsters for the 6R/9P (V16, V17 and V18) also work pretty well even though they are designed for 1" lights. 




The internal retention device is able to get just enough grip on the EB2 to keep it from falling out. And that Clarino finish looks nice!




However, these are out of production and are about 1" longer than they need to be for the EB2. The leather holsters for the 6P are too short and would allow accidental activation of the EB2 due to the tailcap striking the bottom of the holster.

I'm sure there are some other good holsters out there that would work. Anyone have any other recommendations?


----------



## DAN92 (Dec 2, 2013)

880arm said:


> Way to go Dan. Have you picked your favorite yet?


A slight preference for the EB2C, but the "tactical" model also has its advantage.

I do not like the tailcap of EB1C, I prefer that of EB2C.


I have the holster V21-BK, but the V91-BK option is interesting.

Thank you for this comparison.:thumbsup:


----------



## 880arm (Feb 25, 2014)

OK, this is interesting. I finally ordered myself an EB2T-TN and it arrived yesterday (the one I reviewed earlier was a loaner from SureFire). Anyway when I opened the box I found out there had been a few cosmetic changes. Nothing too drastic but they were interesting to me . . .

Notice anything different here?





The serial number is no longer on the body and is now on the head. It is joined there by the QR code that used to be near the tail threads. 
Also, there are now only two patents listed on the body rather than three that were originally on there.

As far as the rest of the light is concerned, it looks and performs like the previous one so there are no news there. It is still a single mode head, so if you use it with a regular clicky switch it will only operate in the 500 lumen high mode. 

Another thing that I thought was interesting is that if you install any older single mode head on the EB2T, you will only get high mode. For example, neither the LX2 or L4 heads have a low mode when installed on the EB2T body. I can't remember whether I tested that or not when I had the earlier EB2T sample. :thinking:

Finally, a public service announcement for any of you who like trying out different LEGO combos of SureFire lights. If you ever fire up your EB2 and it gives a very very low output and makes a loud whining sound, that means you accidentally installed your EB1 head on the EB2  Somehow I have managed to do this twice but thankfully my EB1 seems to be OK!


----------



## skyfire (Feb 25, 2014)

some great info 880arm. ive been wanting to try out some of surefires newer E-series but its new tailcap design, dual stage momentary function, and now this has got me a little wary and reluctant.

im wondering why a LX2 head wouldnt work with the EB2T body and tailcap? it seems to work the other way around, with the EB2T head and AZ2 body.
can anybody else confirm this finding? or is it only with newer released models.

its serial number being on the head makes sense. it being the most expensive part. now maybe with less text on the body, they can add some knurling.


----------



## 880arm (Feb 25, 2014)

This one and the one I reviewed earlier both worked properly when installed on an LX2 body. I just can't remember whether or not I tried any older heads on the first EB2T I tried. I would also like to hear from anyone who has tried something like this. It really makes no difference in the overall scheme of things but I am curious about it.

For what it's worth, the two-stage action has been rock solid with both EB2Ts. I tried again with the new one and I can't get it to misbehave no matter how hard I have tried so far.


----------



## DAN92 (Mar 7, 2014)

880arm said:


> OK, this is interesting. I finally ordered myself an EB2T-TN and it arrived yesterday (the one I reviewed earlier was a loaner from SureFire). Anyway when I opened the box I found out there had been a few cosmetic changes. Nothing too drastic but they were interesting to me . . .
> 
> Notice anything different here?
> 
> ...


My two EB2T with serial numbers on the head and body.


----------



## kelmo (Mar 7, 2014)

skyfire said:


> ...it seems to work the other way around, with the EB2T head and AZ2 body.
> can anybody else confirm this finding?...



My EB2 head works on a LX2 tube. Haven't tried it the other way around (I picked up an LX2 tube and tail for$35!).

kelmo


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Mar 24, 2014)

So is this why they canceld the LX2 ultra? The "tactical" EB2 is basically that?


----------



## 880arm (Mar 24, 2014)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> So is this why they canceld the LX2 ultra? The "tactical" EB2 is basically that?



That's a reasonable assumption. If there is anything that surprises me, it's that SureFire is apparently still producing the LX2. Maybe we'll still see an Ultra version someday but I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for it.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 25, 2014)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> So is this why they canceld the LX2 ultra? The "tactical" EB2 is basically that?


as 880arm said, that's possible. I never thought about this point till you raised it though


880arm said:


> That's a reasonable assumption. If there is anything that surprises me, it's that SureFire is apparently still producing the LX2. Maybe we'll still see an Ultra version someday but I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for it.


If only we could know sales data but I bet the LX2 sells pretty well


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Mar 25, 2014)

tobrien said:


> as 880arm said, that's possible. I never thought about this point till you raised it though
> 
> If only we could know sales data but I bet the LX2 sells pretty well


well there useto be a huge threat on the new lx2 when the anounced it then as typical surefire it never happened actually the only 2 things to happen from that time period are the E1B and the overpriced surefire watch thing. I wasn't really exited about the E1b as it was origonaly anounced in the clicky form and 90% of my lights have to A. Have the user be able to know what mode the light is in prior to turning on and B have momentary which is why I got a L1 before they were all gone as they never made an L1X but now even tho I don't like the looks of the head I really wanna try out the EB1 and the EB2


----------



## 880arm (Jun 29, 2014)

I carry an EB2 nearly every day and it's bugged me from the beginning that there was no option for a shrouded tailcap as there is with the EB1. This has led me to use my EB1-C tailcap on my EB2-C as a sort of workaround. I've been eyeballing the E-series shrouds at OVEREADY for a while but I was concerned they wouldn't work with the EB1 and EB2 since they use different tailcaps than the other E-series lights.

I finally gave in and ordered one and I'm happy to say it works! My EB1-C can have its tailcap back!


----------



## JBA (Jan 13, 2015)

jlomein said:


> So I read about 880arm's post where he uses a AW 17670. He gets a high output 30% lower than running CR123, that runs for 25 minutes before output decreases, with total runtime at ~2.5 hours.
> 
> Has anyone tried two RCR123 cells? Would this be destructive to the EB2?



I searched and couldn't find that this had been answered yet. Can anyone comment on if the EB2 will run RCR123 cells? I have one coming in tomorrow and I use RCR123's almost exclusively and want to know if this will be an issue or not if I try them. 

Also has anyone bored out an EB2 for an 18650 yet? Just having had my Surefire U2 bored out I would be looking to do the same for my EB2 as well.


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 13, 2015)

Not sure if it is directly applicable, but it has been shown the E2DL Ultra runs fine on 2 4.2v RCR123s.

If you feel nervous you can always get 3.2v RCR123s.


----------



## JBA (Jan 13, 2015)

270winchester said:


> Not sure if it is directly applicable, but it has been shown the E2DL Ultra runs fine on 2 4.2v RCR123s.
> 
> If you feel nervous you can always get 3.2v RCR123s.



Well I just took a look at my RCR's and they are all 3.0v so I should be fine right? 

Anyone have any ideas on boring it the EB2 for an 18650? I talked to Barry at Precision Works and he has yet to do one but said he would be willing to take a look at it and let me know. So it might be sending it out to him once I've had some time to play around with it (and also once I get my Surefire U2 back from being modded with an XP-G2 emitter).


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 13, 2015)

The other CPF "standard" source for body boring is Oveready, but they don't do EB2s.

Since Barry is able to bore E2s and LX2s, it's very likely he'll be able to help you out.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 15, 2015)

The EB2 is an AWESOME light. That said I started with a tactical switch that I loathed. If I had gotten a clicky I would most likely still have one and carry it daily. Did the RMA and then got distracted.... Anyone on the fence, jump in on this light. The water is warm!


----------



## cland72 (Jan 27, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> The EB2 is an AWESOME light. That said I started with a tactical switch that I loathed. If I had gotten a clicky I would most likely still have one and carry it daily. Did the RMA and then got distracted.... Anyone on the fence, jump in on this light. The water is warm!



I'm not clear - why did you do an RMA? Was the tactical switch malfunctioning?


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 28, 2015)

OH MAN, that was more than a week ago so it's like Bob Ross and a fire hose in my mind. First and foremost, I REALLY DID NOT LIKE the tactical switch. After RMA I believe I opted for the E1DL which had flickering on the 5 lumen mode, for all 3 lights they sent me......... Im talking candle lighting sitting in the outside section of a restaurant. Weaksauce. They did ( SF not the vendor as I already de toothed it ) however bend over backwards to make it right overnighting me lights to make a trip. Just turned out to be a waste of shipping. (Ironically I went on a trip to Zion with 1 light, an 120 HDS that I later sold and now have a Green bodied 325 which is Nobel Prize winning IMO.) They did also "upgrade" me to a P3X ( $10 more msrp ) but it took awhile to get due to inventory. They also offered me another gesture of good will for all the back and forth. I felt kinda bad, but I bought a pricey light not a $17.00 UCO candle lantern... Last I heard the 5lm issue is being addressed. If they have it ironed out Im positive I'll be doing a 300LM EB1 when its out. SWEET. That said, it shouldn't be there in the first place.

*So to the original question, the tactical wasn't malfunctioning per say but it wasn't exactly as predictable as I hoped. As I mentioned before if I had chosen the clicky, I believe I would very likely still have it and be perfectly set, prancing for joy. Killer beam on that thing, fantastic spill, EPIC throw. Nice light. 
*
880 carries and uses his tactical EB2 daily without issue, and I wager he knows a thing or 2 more about lights than I do....:shrug:


----------



## Illluminator (Feb 2, 2015)

Would a tan EB2 Tactical head be functional with the A2L and still have a 5 lumen low mode? Also how would it look aestheticaly with the mixmatched anodizing in real life? Sorry for the bad photoshopping! Thanks.


----------



## 880arm (Feb 2, 2015)

Illluminator said:


> Would a tan EB2 Tactical head be functional with the A2L and still have a 5 lumen low mode? Also how would it look aestheticaly with the mixmatched anodizing in real life? Sorry for the bad photoshopping! Thanks.



Fits and works just fine. I didn't try measuring the low output mode but it seems about the same as with the EB2 body/switch.




Interestingly, the converse is not true. While the A2L head fits fine on the EB2-T body, it only operates in high mode (main and secondary LEDs all illuminated).


----------



## Illluminator (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks! Doesn't look half bad either! I have an EB2 in tan coming my way but like the A2L body better.


----------



## cland72 (Mar 6, 2015)

Question for those of you who own one of the following: Surefire L1, L2, A2, or LX2

How does the tactical tailcap on the EB1/EB2 compare? Do the newer lights feel different from the older ones, or are they the exact same?


----------



## freeride21a (Mar 6, 2015)

cland72 said:


> Question for those of you who own one of the following: Surefire L1, L2, A2, or LX2
> 
> How does the tactical tailcap on the EB1/EB2 compare? Do the newer lights feel different from the older ones, or are they the exact same?



My LX2 and EB2 tailcap are very similar in use and feel with the scales tipping towards the EB2 as it feels more refined... but that could be because my LX2 was in use from from june 2009 through March 2014 and got a LOT of use and wear. Then I lost it which prompted the EB2. I just found it last week in the couch tucked in a seam edge!

I have a new tailcap on the way for my LX2(twist on high was worn out) so, will probably follow up when new tailcap is installed.


----------



## cland72 (Mar 6, 2015)

freeride21a said:


> My LX2 and EB2 tailcap are very similar in use and feel with the scales tipping towards the EB2 as it feels more refined... but that could be because my LX2 was in use from from june 2009 through March 2014 and got a LOT of use and wear. Then I lost it which prompted the EB2. I just found it last week in the couch tucked in a seam edge!
> 
> I have a new tailcap on the way for my LX2(twist on high was worn out) so, will probably follow up when new tailcap is installed.



Excellent, thanks. I look forward to your update on the new tailcap.


----------



## bigboss91 (Oct 22, 2015)

jlomein said:


> Just got my EB2 Tactical in Tan. There is an issue with twisting the tail cap for constant on. When I twist to constant low mode, and then twist back to off, the light will flash the high mode before turning off. High mode will also sometimes flash when I use momentary low mode and then let go.
> 
> I will try cleaning and re-lubing the threads (doesn't seem like there's any lube on the threads at all).
> 
> EDIT: just cleaned and re-lubed it. Still has the problem. I'm hoping there's an easy fix for this that doesn't require a return to Surefire.




I'm having the same issue with my EB2BK, tried cleaning the threads, installing new batteries, nothing seems to be working. Defective tail cap maybe?


----------



## KBobAries (Apr 25, 2016)

Has anyone seen the inside of the EB2's tailcap yet? Is it the same electrically as the LX2? I prefer the LX2 body style over the EB2 and have thought about swapping heads. I have an LX2 but haven't bought an EB2 yet due to not knowing if extended use of the EB2 would damage the LX2 tailcap.

Dan


----------



## Sean (Jun 23, 2016)

Question on the difference between the tactical and click switch versions. I know the head and tailcap are different but is the body identical between the two?


----------



## Robin24k (Jun 23, 2016)

Sean said:


> Question on the difference between the tactical and click switch versions. I know the head and tailcap are different but is the body identical between the two?


On the original model, both the head and body are identical.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 24, 2016)

Sean said:


> Question on the difference between the tactical and click switch versions. I know the head and tailcap are different but is the body identical between the two?





Robin24k said:


> On the original model, both the head and body are identical.



I was under the impression from reading this thread that the EB2 heads on the clicky and tactical were indeed different.

From the first post on this thread:



880arm said:


> Although they appear identical, the heads on the EB2C and EB2T are programmed differently. The EB2T head is effectively a single output light, with the lower output level a function of the 2-stage tailcap (as with the LX2 LumaMax). The EB2C head is a true two-mode head, similar in operation to the E2D LED Defender and E1B Backup.



But did we later decide that the heads are the same?


----------



## Robin24k (Jun 24, 2016)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I was under the impression from reading this thread that the EB2 heads on the clicky and tactical were indeed different.


Sorry, I wasn't paying attention and thought this was the EB1 thread. The EB2T head does not work in dual-output with a clicky switch, though I don't know if the reverse is true as I don't have a EB2C.


----------



## Sean (Jun 25, 2016)

Robin24k said:


> Sorry, I wasn't paying attention and thought this was the EB1 thread. The EB2T head does not work in dual-output with a clicky switch, though I don't know if the reverse is true as I don't have a EB2C.



I would like to use a 16650 with my EB1T. This would require me using a 2-cell EB2 body to house the 16650 battery. My concern was whether or not there is a difference between the body on the EB2C & EB2T. I can transfer the head and tailcap from my EB1T to the EB2T body, but I would hate to pick up an EB2C body only to find out it won't work with a tactical tailcap.


----------



## Robin24k (Jun 25, 2016)

Sean said:


> I would like to use a 16650 with my EB1T. This would require me using a 2-cell EB2 body to house the 16650 battery. My concern was whether or not there is a difference between the body on the EB2C & EB2T. I can transfer the head and tailcap from my EB1T to the EB2T body, but I would hate to pick up an EB2C body only to find out it won't work with a tactical tailcap.


Why not just get an EB2T body? The EB2C body will probably work, but the EB2T body will work for sure.


----------



## Sean (Jun 26, 2016)

Robin24k said:


> Why not just get an EB2T body? The EB2C body will probably work, but the EB2T body will work for sure.



It's difficult to find just a body, so it's more likely I will need to buy a complete light. The EB2T is more scarce than the EB2C. So if I come across a good deal on an EB2C, I didn't want to buy it thinking it would work for me and end up stuck with something I can't use.


----------



## Robin24k (Jun 26, 2016)

Has Jim been around lately? I think he has both and would be able to give you a definitive answer.



Sean said:


> end up stuck with something I can't use.


I'm sure you could find something to do with an EB2C.


----------



## PatriotUnknown (Jun 28, 2016)

Sean said:


> I would like to use a 16650 with my EB1T. This would require me using a 2-cell EB2 body to house the 16650 battery. My concern was whether or not there is a difference between the body on the EB2C & EB2T. I can transfer the head and tailcap from my EB1T to the EB2T body, but I would hate to pick up an EB2C body only to find out it won't work with a tactical tailcap.



I have had both EB2 T and C. If you switch the heads they don't work well. The heads sometimes get "confused" as to what mode you want, low or high. For instance the EB2C could get stuck on 5 lumen output even when the tactical tail cap is fully depressed. The EB2T head on the click tail cap really only worked on high. I don't think I ever could get it to go to low mode. Sorry to disappoint!


----------



## Inebriated (Jul 7, 2016)

PatriotUnknown said:


> I have had both EB2 T and C. If you switch the heads they don't work well. The heads sometimes get "confused" as to what mode you want, low or high. For instance the EB2C could get stuck on 5 lumen output even when the tactical tail cap is fully depressed. The EB2T head on the click tail cap really only worked on high. I don't think I ever could get it to go to low mode. Sorry to disappoint!


Disappointing, but I'm glad I found this... You saved me a bunch of money on gambling with an EB1-T cap on an EB2-C body/head.


----------



## desert.snake (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello friends!
I got EB2 500/5 lumens.
From 16650 it works partially - in a weak mode it works well, and when trying to turn on strong mode,
a very short bright flash occurs and the weak mode is again lit.
Somebody tried to use from with 2*RCR123?
While I inserted one RCR123 and one regular 123 - it works well. I'm wondering if it works with two RCR123.
If yes then I'll go buy a second RCR123 (I only have one piece RCR123).


----------



## Up All Night (Aug 31, 2017)

@desert.snake
Don't mix battery chemistry, multi cell set ups should use the exact same cells. 
I have tried 3.6 volt(4.2 volts off the charger) 16340s in a EB2 tactical and it functions normally. No guarantees it won't harm the light eventually. I now run K2 brand 3.2 volt rcr123 LiPo batteries worry free. You will need a compatible charger for that chemistry.


----------



## desert.snake (Jan 4, 2018)

Thank you!
I do not use now any more different chemistry, just the same.
I tried 2 * 18650 LG 3 Ah. A temporary body was made, it can be used as a tactical baton.
Flashlight works fine except one moment,
he does not go into a weak mode, apparently he needs his own button, I use from 6PX pro.
When the battery is about 4.2 volts (2.07 and 2.13), the flashlight starts to flash.


----------



## desert.snake (Jan 8, 2018)

Checked working time. At 15.00 I switched on the, at 15.55 the brightness decreased slightly,
at 16.33 the brightness dropped abruptly to a level below 200 lm, but above 110 lm,
at 21.07 the flicker increased, but the brightness was the same,
at 21.59 the brightness dropped abruptly to a level of about 10 lm,
at 22.15 the flashlight began to make a stroboscope, I turned off the flashlight,
the voltage was 2.01 and 2.05 V. This was happening in the room, with no wind,
a temperature of 19 degrees.


----------



## michaex (Jul 20, 2020)

I've just ordered EB2C and I'm planning to use it on a E2L body. Is there anything I should be careful with? Can the standard E2L tailcap take 1.5A current draw? Thanks!


----------



## tango44 (Mar 24, 2022)

If someone has a EB2 for sale please let me know.
Thank you.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 24, 2022)

Have you looked at Malkoff Devices?


----------



## tango44 (Apr 17, 2022)

Does SF still make parts for the EB2?


----------

